# الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بالتحريف؟



## islam is right (2 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ....

اين هذه الاسفار !!!!

1- سفر حروب الرب وقد ذكر اسم هذا السفر في سفر العدد 21: 14 فأين هو ؟!
لذلك يقال في كتاب حروب الرب واهب في سوفة و اودية ارنون

2:سفر ياشر وقد جاء ذكر اسم هذا السفر في سفر يشوع [ 10 : 13 ] . فأين هو ؟ 
فدامت الشمس و وقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من اعدائه اليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء و لم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل. 


3:سفر أمور سليمان جاء ذكره في سفر الملوك الأول [ 11 : 41 ] فأين هو ؟
و بقية امور سليمان و كل ما صنع و حكمته اما هي مكتوبة في سفر امور سليمان. 

4:سفر مرثية إرميا على يوشيا ملك أورشليم وجاء ذكر هذه المرثية في سفر الأيام الثاني 35: 25
( و رثى ارميا يوشيا و كان جميع المغنين و المغنيات يندبون يوشيا في مراثيهم الى اليوم و جعلوها فريضة على اسرائيل و ها هي مكتوبة في المراثي )

5: سفر أخبار ناثان النبي (سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 9 : 29) فأين هو؟! 
و بقية امور سليمان الاولى و الاخيرة اما هي مكتوبة في اخبار ناثان النبي و في نبوة اخيا الشيلوني و في رؤى يعدو الرائي على يربعام بن نباط

6:- سفر أخبار جاد الرائي وقد جاء ذكره في سفر اخبار الايام الاول [ 29 : 31 ] فأين هو ؟!
و امور داود الملك الاولى و الاخيرة هي مكتوبة في اخبار صموئيل الرائي و اخبار ناثان النبي و اخبار جاد الرائي

 7- كتاب العهد لموسى عليه السلام وقد جاء ذكره في سفر الخروج [ 24 : 7 ] فأين هو ؟! 
و اخذ كتاب العهد و قرا في مسامع الشعب فقالوا كل ما تكلم به الرب نفعل و نسمع له

8- سفر مراحم يوشيا ......... في سفر الأيام الثاني 35: 26...اين هو ؟
و بقية امور يوشيا و مراحمه حسبما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب 

9 - سفر أخيا النبي الشيلوني ......... في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني9 : 29 ؟اين هو
و بقية امور سليمان الاولى و الاخيرة اما هي مكتوبة في اخبار ناثان النبي و في نبوة((( اخيا الشيلوني))) و في رؤى يعدو الرائي على يربعام بن نباط 

10:سفر رؤى يعدو الرائي .............. في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 9 : 29 ؟ اين هو 
و بقية امور سليمان الاولى و الاخيرة اما هي مكتوبة في اخبار ناثان النبي و في نبوة اخيا الشيلوني و في ((((رؤى يعدو الرائي ))))على يربعام بن نباط 

11:سفر شريعة الله ..... في سفر يشوع 24: 26 ؟ اين هو 
و كتب يشوع هذا الكلام في ((((((((سفر شريعة الله))))))))) و اخذ حجرا كبيرا و نصبه هناك تحت البلوطة التي عند مقدس الرب 
12:سفر توراة موسى ...... في سفر يشوع 8: 31 ؟اين هو 
كما امر موسى عبد الرب بني اسرائيل كما هو مكتوب في(((((((( سفر توراة موسى )))))))))مذبح حجارة صحيحة لم يرفع احد عليها حديدا و اصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب و ذبحوا ذبائح سلامة 

13:سفر شريعة موسى ....... في سفر يشوع 23: 6 ؟اين هو 
فتشددوا جدا لتحفظوا و تعملوا كل المكتوب في (((((((((((((((سفر شريعة موسى))))))))) حتى لا تحيدوا عنها يمينا او شمالا 

اين هذه الاسفار ؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (2 يناير 2007)

رغم ان هذه الاسفار موجودة كاملة حتى يومنا هذا بلغتها الاصلية و ترجماتها الانجليزية الا انى اسألك من قال لك ان هذه الاسفار وحى من الله؟!​


----------



## stan55 (2 يناير 2007)

انى اسألك من قال لك ان هذه الاسفار وحى من الله؟!


----------



## stan55 (2 يناير 2007)

" وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم "
(يوحنا 32:8)

انتا اغبي مسلم شفتوا بحياتي!!!!!!!!!  روح اول اشي اعرف عن دينكوا بعدين اليك الحق تسال في دينا 
بس تفهم دينك منيح تعي اسال


----------



## stan55 (2 يناير 2007)

بدي احكيلك هذة الايات من الانجيل

قال المسيح:
 طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ. 12اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
الأصحَاحُ الْخَامِسُ انجيل متى

*هذا مثلك لانك قلت عن الانجيل محرف



وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟ 4أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ 5يَامُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ

**هذا مثلك لانك قلت عن الانجيل محرف و لم تنظر اولا الى دينك


هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ، فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ.

**هذا مثلكوا  انتوا المسلمين


8لأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالَ نُبُوَّةِ هَذَا لْكِتَابِ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَزِيدُ عَلَى هَذَا يَزِيدُ للهُ عَلَيْهِ لضَّرَبَاتِ لْمَكْتُوبَةَ فِي هَذَا لْكِتَابِ. 19وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْذِفُ مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ هَذِهِ لنُّبُوَّةِ يَحْذِفُ للهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ سِفْرِ لْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ لْمَدِينَةِ لْمُقَدَّسَةِ، وَمِنَ لْمَكْتُوبِ فِي هَذَا لْكِتَابِ. 20يَقُولُ لشَّاهِدُ بِهَذَا: «نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا لرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ. 21نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ لْمَسِيحِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.
انجيل متى
**هذة رد على  **الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بالتحريف؟


شكرا 
*


----------



## stan55 (2 يناير 2007)

لا أظنك تخشى الكلمة الصريحة المقدمة بحجةٍ دافعة إنما لا تخرج عن إطار الأدب . والآن قبل أن أصل وإياك إلى ختام الإجابة على هذا السؤال ، لدي استفسار : ما رأيك بأن كل ما تدّعيه المسيحية مستندة على إنجيل الله هو حق !… وكيف سيكون موقفك في يوم الدين عندما تتفجر الحقيقة قدام عينيك ، وتسقط كل الإدعاءات المعاكسة التي تمسكت بها في حياتك كما تسقط أوراق الخريف لتحملها الرياح إلى الفناء !… ولعلمك ففي يوم الدين لا فرصة هناك لإعادة النظر في المواقف المخطئة . فذلك يومٌ يدينُ الله فيه سرائر الناس ، فلا فرصة للتوبة ولا لتعديل المسار . وأريد أن أقولها بصراحة هنا أننا نحن كمسيحيين نعلم علم اليقين صحة ما نؤمن به ، نسمع النقد ونعلم أنه باطل فالأبدية على الأبواب وهناك ستنقشع الأوهام . ثم من جهة أخرى فنحن بحياتنا وسلوكنا وتعاملنا مع كل الناس نقدم الشهادة الحية لصحة ما نؤمن به . ونحن نثق بالله أنه لا يخذل أحبابه .


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

وين رحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

*انا كنت هرد 
و لكن الاستاذ فادي اجاز و تمم 
اشكر الاستاذ فادي 
عزيزي   من قال لك ان هذة الكتابات و الاسفار من وحى الهى ؟
من قال لك انها تندرج تحت رسالة الرب للعالم و رسالة النعمة *


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2007)

*منقول*

*فيه هرب صاحب الموضوع ؟!!

واسفاه على المسلمين واسفاه .....

تعالوا تفضحهم قليلا ونفضح كذبهم وتزوريهم في ترجمات القران *


*
في دعاية المسلمين الموجهة للغرب ( الجاهل بالعربية ) يستخدمون " ترجمات القران " لتمرير افكار معينة يهمهم ان تصل للغرب او للمسلمين ( اللاعرب ) ليحتضنوا الاسلام ويقبلوه دون تردد ..

ولكي ينجحوا بمقصدهم الخبيث هذا ..
 كان عليهم ان ينزعوا الكتاب المقدس من بين ايدي الغربيين ( على اعتبار انه محرف ) عن طريق تحوير وتحريف الفاظ القران المترجمة الى الانجليزية !!

وبمعنى اخر وكلام اخر :

انهم يحرفون القران .. ليثبتوا ويقولوا لغير العرب بأن الانجيل محرف  !!!​

وسأسوق بعض الامثلة :

اولاً : 


النص القراني القائل :

{ وقفينا على اثرهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة واتيناه الانجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين } ( المائدة : 46)



لنرى كيف ترجموه وكيف تم التلاعب بالترجمة :





Pickthall​
And We caused Jesus, son of Mary, to follow in their footsteps, confirming that which was (revealed) before him in the Torah, and We bestowed on him the Gospel wherein is  guidance and a light, confirming that which was (revealed) before it in the Torah - a guidance and an admonition unto those who ward off (evil).



Yusuf Ali​
And in their footsteps We sent Jesus the son of Mary, confirming the Law that had come before him: We sent him the Gospel: therein was guidance and light, and confirmation of the Law that had come before him: a guidance and an admonition to those who fear Allah.



Shakir​
And We sent after them in their footsteps Isa, son of Marium, verifying what was before him of the Taurat and We gave him the Injeel in which was  guidance and light, and verifying what was before it of Taurat and a guidance and an admonition for those who guard (against evil).

 (MM:} 



هل لاحظتم التحريف في النص ؟؟؟؟؟

فالانجيل هو هدى ونور كما نص القران .. ولا يحوي النص العربي على فعل ماضي ابداً !!!!!!

ولكن اشهر ترجمات القران للانجليزية وهي ترجمة " يوسف علي " تلاعبت بالمعنى واضاف المترجم من عندياته " فعل ماضي "


 ليصبح سهلاً الادعاء بأن الانجيل " كـــــــــــــــــــــــان " نوراً وهدى ( فعل ماضي ) !!

كــــــــــــــــــــــــان ..!

وانه لم يعد كلمة الله ..

بينما النص العربي لا يحوي زمناً او فعل ماضي ..

انما قال : { اتيناه الانجيل فيـــــــــــــــــــــه  هدى ونور } ..

فالمفروض ان تترجم بشكل صحيح بعبارة : " IS " .. كما فعل المترجم " بكدل " !!

وليس كما فعل يوسف علي وشكير بترجمتها زوراً وتعمية هكذا  :

 "  therein was  guidance and light  " 

يالها من امانة في ترجمة كلام ربهم للناس !!!


*


----------



## stan55 (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا رياض  وين انتا ساكن با الاردن؟؟


----------



## stan55 (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا وين انتا ساكن ب الاردن


----------



## †جــــــــو† (9 يناير 2007)

_جميل اوى يا جماعه الشغل دة ربنا يقويكم




			بدي احكيلك هذة الايات من الانجيل

قال المسيح:
طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ. 12اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ
الأصحَاحُ الْخَامِسُ انجيل متى

هذا مثلك لانك قلت عن الانجيل محرف



وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟ 4أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لأَخِيكَ: دَعْني أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ؟ 5يَامُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ جَيِّدًا أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ

هذا مثلك لانك قلت عن الانجيل محرف و لم تنظر اولا الى دينك


هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ، فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ.

هذا مثلكوا انتوا المسلمين


8لأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالَ نُبُوَّةِ هَذَا لْكِتَابِ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَزِيدُ عَلَى هَذَا يَزِيدُ للهُ عَلَيْهِ لضَّرَبَاتِ لْمَكْتُوبَةَ فِي هَذَا لْكِتَابِ. 19وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْذِفُ مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ هَذِهِ لنُّبُوَّةِ يَحْذِفُ للهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ سِفْرِ لْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ لْمَدِينَةِ لْمُقَدَّسَةِ، وَمِنَ لْمَكْتُوبِ فِي هَذَا لْكِتَابِ. 20يَقُولُ لشَّاهِدُ بِهَذَا: «نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا لرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ. 21نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ لْمَسِيحِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.
انجيل متى
هذة رد على الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بالتحريف؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يقويك يا ستان بجد انت فنان​_


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

الف شكر يا استاذ Riyad 
الرب يباركك و يحفظك و يعوض تعب محبتك 
و يستخدمك لمجد اسمة


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> شكرا وين انتا ساكن ب الاردن



*اهلا عمي انا خلف الجامعة الاردنية*



*ما رائكم ان انقل لكم المزيد من تحريف ترجمات القران مستغلين عدم معرفة الغرب للغة العربية ليضحكوا عليهم بان الكتاب المقدس محرف :yahoo:  !!!


تابعوا ...*


*
مثال ثاني :

في سورة البقرة : 2

قوله :

{ ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين }

والان لنرى كيف ترجموا النص .. ولنشدد على عبارة " ذلك " !!



Pickthall​
This is the ******ure whereof there is no doubt, a guidance unto those who ward off (evil). 

Yusuf Ali​
This is the Book; in it is guidance sure, without doubt, to those who fear God; 


Shakir​
This Book, there is no doubt in it, is a guide to those who guard (against evil). 


Sher Ali​
This is a perfect Book; there is no doubt in it; it is a guidance for the righteous, 


Arberry​
That is the Book, wherein is no doubt, a guidance to the godfearing 


Palmer​
That  is the book! there is no doubt therein; a guide to the pious, 


هل لاحضتم التحرف في الترجمة ؟؟!!


ان كلمة " ذلك " هي اسم اشارة تطلق على البعيد زماناً ومكاناً ..

 ومع ان الكلمة المقابلة لها بالانجليزية هي that ..

فحتى لا يفطن ذهن القارئ غير العربي الى ان المقصود هو " الكتاب المقدس " ..

 لانه جاء سابقاً على القران ..وانه هو الكتاب الذي لا ريب فيه , فلجأوا الى التزوير والتحريف .. وحرفوا الكلام عن مواضعه ..

فوضع اكثرهم عبارة " This "  بدلاً من  "  That   " !!!!!

ليوهموا القراء الغير عرب .. بأن المقصود هو " هذا " القران .. وليس " ذلك " الكتاب المقدس !!!!
*

*
مثال ثالث :

ورد في سورة النساء : 47

{يا ايها الذين اوتوا الكتابامنوا بما انزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم  من قبل ان نطمس وجوهاً فنردها على ادبارها }


ترجموها هكذا ..



Pickthall​
O ye unto whom the ******ure hath been given! Believe in what We have revealed confirming that which you possess...


Yusuf Ali​
O ye People of the Book! believe in what We have (now) revealed, confirming what was  (already) with you, ... 


Shakir​
O you who have been given the Book! believe that which We have revealed, verifying what you have....


Arberry​
You who have been given the Book, believe in what We have sent down, confirming what is with you...


هل لاحضتم التحريف هنا هذه المرة ..؟؟


 نلاحظ ان الترجمات الثلاثة هنا قد ترجمت النص بشكل صحيح ..!

"confirming what is with you..."  

 "verifying what you have.... " !



" مصدقاً لما معكم " !!! 

بفعل مضارع ..


برافو .. ولكن !


بينما التحريف نجده في الترجمة الاوسع انتشاراً في العالم الاسلامي ( اللاعربي ) وهي ترجمة يوسف علي .. اذ ترجمها مستخدماً " الفعل الماضي " !!!!

هكذا :

"  confirming what was   (already) with you, ..." !!



" مصدقاً لما كــــــــــــــــــــــــــان معكم " !!!

ليوحي لقارئه الغير عربي .. بأن القران مصدق فقط لما " كان " معهم .. سابقاً في الماضي البعيد .. وليس الان على زمن محمد !!!!!

فهل استخدم القران صيغة الماضي في كلامه عن تصديق ما مع اهل الكتاب ؟؟؟ 
كما يحاول علماء المسلمين في ترجمتهم للقران ان يكذبوا على قراء كتاب ربهم بغير العربية ؟؟؟


اليس هذا تحريفاً وتشويهاً لخداع الغربيين !!؟؟

الا يحرفون قرانهم في سبيل ان يثبتوا تحريف الانجيل ؟؟؟!!!
*





Artificial Mind قال:


> بعض العلماء اللذين اسلموا و شهدوا بالوحدانية​
> 
> [(CENTER]Professeur keith Moore (USA)
> 
> ...



*يا رجل عيب عليك قادين بنكشف تحريف ترجمات القران وانت جايب اسماء علماء ضحكتوا عليهم بتحريف ترجمات القران لتوهموهم انه يحوي اعجاز عملي :a82: 


الا يكفي قصص الاسلام الوهمية التي تنشروها في منتدياتك مثل لاعب كرة القدم كاكا ورائد الفضاء وغيرهم العديد ...

يا رجل اختشي عيب عليك ...


تابعوا لكشف الاكاذيب الاسلامية في اكاذيب اعجاز القران التي تضحكوا فيها علي الغرب لعدم معرفتهم باللغة العربية ليوهموهم ان القران يحوي اعجاز علمي ..


تابعوا التحريف في الترجمة لاثبات الاعجاز العلمي بالقران ...*









*الترجمة الانجليزية

sperm in a place of rest, firmly fixed; 


[14] Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood; then of that clot We made a (foetus) lump; then We made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then We developed out of it another creature. So blessed be Allah, the Best to create! 


[15] After that, at length ye will die. 


[16] Again, on the Day of Judgment, will ye be raised up. 


[17] And We have made, above you, seven tracts; and We are never unmindful of (Our) Creation. 

هنا خطأ علمى فاضح

كيف يقول مترجم القران ان السبيرم ( sperm ) وحدة بدون البويضة ( ova ) يتحول الى مضغة ..الخ

مع العلم ان اتحاد السبيرم و الاوفا  يكونان ما يعرف بالزيجوت

zygot

والزيجوت هو الذى يتحول الى مراحل الجنين المختلفة

مش ال (سبيرم  ) كما يقول خطأ مترجم القران

الرابط
http://quran.al-islam.com/Targama/DispTargam.asp?nType=1&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=23&nAya=13&t=eng*


*هذا بالاضافة الى عدد من الاخطاء العلمية
 Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood; then of that clot We made a (foetus) lump; then We made out of that lump bones and clothed the bones with flesh; then We developed out of it another creature. So blessed be Allah, the Best to create

جَعلنَا الحيمنَ إلى جلطة الدمِّ ؛ ثمّ تلك الجلطةِ جَعلنَا ها (جنين) ؛ ثمّ نحن مصنوع مِنْ تلك الكتلةِ تُزيلُ عظم وكَستْ العظامَ باللحمِ؛ ثمّ طوّرنَا منه مخلوق آخر. الموهوب جداً يَكُونُ اللهَ، أفضل للخَلْق


السؤال هو من اين اتى بكلمة جنين
 المترجمة 
 foetus
هل نقول ان هذا تحريف

اما  ا ن الله يخلق من المضغة عظام ثم يكسى هذا الهيكل العظمى لحم فهى نكتة طبية وتهريج لا يصدقة الا السذج ويرفضة العلماء 
*



.


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> sperm in a place of rest, firmly fixed


والله انت صعبان عليا عشان لاغى عقلك خالص

الايه بتقول ( ثم جعلناة نطفة فى قرار مكين )
و الترجمه بتقول اية
sperm in a place of rest, firmly fixed

ما معنى sperm اصلا ؟
معناها سائل منوى 
ما معنى نطفة ؟
معناها السائل المنوى 

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله على ناس الغت عقولها


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

*خطا فادح*



Artificial Mind قال:


> والله انت صعبان عليا عشان لاغى عقلك خالص
> 
> الايه بتقول ( ثم جعلناة نطفة فى قرار مكين )
> و الترجمه بتقول اية
> ...




لا يا عزيزي الفاضل 
SPERM  معناها الحيوان المنوي 
اما السائل المنوي فمعناة SEMEN 
علميا و في كل الثدييات 
تتحد SPERM مع ال OVUM لتكون ZYGOT و هو ثنائي التركيب الورائي اي مكتمل العدد الكروموسومي 
Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed blood
في اي عالم  ؟
كيف يتحول الحيوان المنوي الى كتلة متخثرة من الدم ؟ 
اي علم يقول هذا ؟ 
لا علم الامبريولوجي ولا علم الانتاج الحيواني الزراعي ولا علم فسيولوجيا التناسل ولا اي علم 
و اذا تحول الحيوان المنوي الى كتلة متخثرة من الدم فما هي و ظيفة البويضة اذن ؟ 
و كيف يتكون الجنين بعد ذلك ؟ 
و ما فائدة الجماع من اصلة  بقى ؟


----------



## Artificial Mind (10 يناير 2007)

> لا يا عزيزي الفاضل
> SPERM معناها الحيوان المنوي
> اما السائل المنوي فمعناة SEMEN



SPERM معناها المنى و المنى هو النطفة


----------



## Fadie (10 يناير 2007)

> SPERM معناها المنى و المنى هو النطفة


 
بلاش جهل بقى قرفتونا بجهلكوا دة


----------



## Basilius (10 يناير 2007)

Artificial Mind قال:


> SPERM معناها المنى و المنى هو النطفة



sperm الحيوان المنوي و اللذي ينشا في tests او الخصية 
بعمليات مثل spermatogenisis  و spermatocytogenisis 
اما ما تقصدة بالمنى جمعا و هو السائل المنوي (جمعا ) 
و هو يتكون من sperms + plazma 
ولا يوجد ما يسمية القران بالدم المتخثر 
بل يوجد المركبات التالية 
glycrein phosphoric cholin 
cetric acid 
fructose 
aneusytol or sorbetol 
prostaglandeins


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2007)

*الاخ اللى كاتب الموضوع الاصلى

اغلبيه الاسفار اللى انت ذاكرها

كلها عبارة عن كتب شعبيه لا علاقه لها بالكتاب المقدس


على سبيل المثال

سفر ياشر

كانوا يكتبون فيه الاناشيد الوطنيه ... الخ


وهكذا ...

هات حجه اقوى من كدة .*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 يناير 2007)

*يا ابو جهاد هو عشان اثبتنا لك ان ترجمات القران محرفة (ده غير تحريف الاصول طبعا) ملقتش رد غير انك تنقل موضوع بيدعى تحريف الكتاب المقدس وطبعا واضح انك مش فاهم يعنى ايه ترجمة قياسية ولا يعنى ايه فان دايك, فهل لك ان تعطينا رد منطقى على اثبات تحريف ترجمة القران ام كالعادة لن نجد سوى الهروب والتهجم على الكتاب المقدس؟؟*


----------



## الظبي (14 يناير 2007)

اخويه رياض ..

اللي يحرف القرآن لو في حرف واحد .. هذا ما نعتبره مسلم .

يعني هاذيل اللي ذكرتهم اونهم مسلمين و يحرفون القرآن عشان يدخلون الغرب في الاسلام ؟؟؟

ما نباهم  يدخلون و لا نبا اللي يحرفون..

و الله فوقهم و ينتقم منهم ان شاء الله ..

اللي يبا يسلم بكيفه و اللي ما يبا ع راحته بعد


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

على قولك:الغربيين عمرهم مادخلوش الاسلام!
يبقى لازم تعملوا حملات لتنوير المسلمين المخدوعين،مش كده؟
على العموم الموضوع كلّه خداع بخداع...
برّة المسيح،مفييييش خلااااص.
نقطة انتهى.


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

اسكندر قال:


> ونحن نعرف ان انجيل الحقيقي غير موجود اليوم



*شكرا جزيلا على اعترافك الصريح بعدم وجود دليلكم على التحريف المزعوم*


----------



## الحوت (17 يناير 2007)

مارسيلينو قال:


> *الاخ اللى كاتب الموضوع الاصلى
> 
> اغلبيه الاسفار اللى انت ذاكرها
> 
> ...



*هذه اسفار غير قانونية وغير موحى بها من الله لهذا لم تدرج في الكتاب المقدس ولكن ماذا نقول عن الايات القرانية بالاحاديث الصحيحه التي هي منزله من رب القران وغير موجودة بالقران واتهام الشيعة للسنة بانهم حرفوا قرانهم واتهام السنة للشيعة بتحريف القران ؟ وكلة بالادله من الطرفين :smil12: 

ماذا نسمى الايات الغير موجودة بالقران المعترف بها انها منزله على محمد بالاحاديث الصحيحه تحريف ام تلاعب او عبث بالقران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ما فيش مسلم واحد يقدر يحضر دليل واحد على تحريف الكتاب المقدس كان غيره اشطر فالتاريخ كله موجود واقوال الاباء كلها موجودة فليحضر لنا دليل واحد يثبت حذف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس بالدليل والبرهان وانا في انتظاركم مليت :yahoo: 


حتى محمدهم نفسه لا يملك القدرة على اثبات تغير اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس ..


مشكلة المسلمين انهم مصعوقين لانهم مش قادرين يثبتوا  ان القران كلام الله فتلقاهم يتخبطون يمنا وشمالا ليعالجوا النقص الذي عندهم من رفض العالم لدينهم وقرانهم وربنا يشفي بالافتراء على الكتاب المقدس والكذب والتزوير *


----------



## الحوت (17 يناير 2007)

اسكندر قال:


> يوسف علي ترجمها بالماضي يا غبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟    لان القران يتحدث عن الانجيل الحقيقي الذي انزلة الله على سيدنا عيسى علية السلام وليس المقصود بة الانجيل المؤلف من العم لوقا العم متى  ...........
> الذين حرفوة واشتروا بايات الله ثمن قليلا ...................  ونحن نعرف ان انجيل الحقيقي غير موجود اليوم



*مش عارف ليه المسلم بيحب يفضح نفسه :yahoo: 


هات دليل يثبت وجود انجيل ايام وجود  المسيح :t33: 


ما فيش انجيل نزل على المسيح بحسب ادعاءات قرانك الكاذبه واتحدى جميع المسلمين في اثبات وجود انجيل لعيسى ونزول انجيل على عيسى ولا يزال التحدي مستمرا :spor22: *


----------



## Basilius (18 يناير 2007)

اسكندر قال:


> يوسف علي ترجمها بالماضي يا غبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟    لان القران يتحدث عن الانجيل الحقيقي الذي انزلة الله على سيدنا عيسى علية السلام وليس المقصود بة الانجيل المؤلف من العم لوقا العم متى  ...........
> الذين حرفوة واشتروا بايات الله ثمن قليلا ...................  ونحن نعرف ان انجيل الحقيقي غير موجود اليوم



*غير لون كتابتك من فضلك 
اي قران يتحدث عن اي انجيل ؟؟؟؟؟ 
طيب طلعلي من القران كيف نزل الوحى على عيسى بتاعك ؟ 
وهل نزل الوحى مشكل و منقط ام نزل بغير تشكيل و تنقيط مثل القران ؟؟؟
بلاش كلام فاضي وهبل 
يللا جاوب *


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 يناير 2007)

اسكندر قال:


> يوسف علي ترجمها بالماضي يا غبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟    لان القران يتحدث عن الانجيل الحقيقي الذي انزلة الله على سيدنا عيسى علية السلام وليس المقصود بة الانجيل المؤلف من العم لوقا العم متى  ...........
> الذين حرفوة واشتروا بايات الله ثمن قليلا ...................  ونحن نعرف ان انجيل الحقيقي غير موجود اليوم


فين الانجيل الحقيقي؟
ضاع؟
الدليل؟
اتحرّف؟
الدليل؟
انباع واتحرق و و ؟
الدليل؟
تذكر:الله نزّل الذكر وهو له حافظ.
الهي قادر على حفظ كلامه.
الهك إذاً غير إلهي لأنه ماقدرش يحافظ على كلامه.
واللي يظنّ انه يفهم القرآن من دون الانجيل،كاذب،لقصوره.
ثم القرآن قال:
إن كنت في شك مما أنزلناه إليك،اسأل*الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك.*
يعني القرآن قاصر،وبدون الانجيل غير قادر على إفهام بعض ما تضمّنه من حقائق...منقولة وليست موحاة.
وإذا بتريد الأدلّة؟
أنا*جاااهز*


----------



## ابو جهاد (19 يناير 2007)

*يقول الكتاب المقدس عن كلام الله :*
*متى5:"18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل** "
اشعياء 40 : " 8 يَذْبُلُ الْعُشْبُ وَيَذْوِي الزَّهْرُ، أَمَّا كَلِمَةُ إِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ»".*
*لكن للاسف فان الكتاب المقدس لا يحقق هذه الآيات، فلو كان كلام الله لحفظ الى الابد لكن الآدله تثبت غير ذلك : *
*1- ان الادله من داخل الكتاب المقدس تبين ان الكتبه لم يكتبوا عن طريق وحي او الهام الهي، فنقراء مثلا في بداية الانجيل المنسوب الى لوقا اصحاح 1: " 1 اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتاليف قصة في الامور المتيقنة عندنا2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداما للكلمة 3 رأيت انا ايضا اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس 4 لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي علّمت به".*
*فل لم يقل الكاتب انه يكتب لأنه اوحي اليه، بل لأنه "رأى" .و لم يكتب هذه الرساله التي سميت فيما بعد انجيلا للعالمين بل كتبها الى " العزيز ثاوفيلس" . فعلى اي اساس سمي لوقا وحيا؟؟؟؟؟*
*2- ان الكتاب المقدس نفسه يعترف بتحريفه:
جاء في سفر ارمياء8 : " 8 كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟" *
*ليس هذا فقط بل ان الكتاب المقدس يتوعد المحرفين:
رؤيا يوحنا 22:" 18وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُهُ اللهُ مِنَ الْبَلاَيَا الَّتِي وَرَدَ ذِكْرُهَا، 19وَإِنْ أَسْقَطَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَمِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، اللَّتَيْنِ جَاءَ ذِكْرُهُمَا فِي هَذَا الْكِتَاب"*
*يبدوا ان كاتب الرؤيا كان على دراية ان سفره لن ينجوا من التحريف و اليك بعض الامثله الوارده في العهد الجديد، و قد اعتمدت في سرد الامثله على آراء البروفسور Bruce Metzger احد علماء الكتاب المقدس ( تخصصه العهد الجديد) البارزين :*

*أ) رؤيا يوحنا 1:"11 قائلا انا هو الالف والياء.الاول والآخر....."*
*رغم وجود هذه الآيه في مواضع أخرى في الرؤيا الا ان الكتبه قاموا باٍضافتها، و معظم النسخ الحديثه للكتاب المقدس تحذفها، فالنسخه العربيه للكتاب المقدس هنا تقوم بحذفها: http://www.gospelcom.net/ibs/bibles/arabic.ftp/NT/REVELATION.DOC 
بينما النسخه العربيه هنا لا تقوم بحذفها: http://www.thegrace.com/bible/rev1_11.html 
و لمزيد من التفاصيل حول هذه الآيه راجع: http://www.bibletexts.com/versecom/rev01v11.htm 
و لمزيد من الآيات الملفقه في الرؤيا و العديد من التصحيحات راجع: http://www.bibletexts.org/verses/v-rev.htm *
*لم يذكر القراءن العظيم اي شيء عن تحريفه بل انه لم يتوعد من قد يقوم بتحريفه، لان جميع هذه المحاولات سوف تبوء بالفشل،و قد قال تعالى:"إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون" سورة الحجر - سورة 15 - آية 9 *​


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

*موضوعك قديم جدا يا ابو جهاد وتم الرد عليه منذ زمن واليك الرد بقلم القس عبد المسيح بسيط اطال الله عمره:

اولا النص كما ورد باحد المواقع الاسلامية:

هل يشهد الكتاب المقدس
على نفسه بالتحريف؟ورد هذا المقال بأحد المواقع التي تهاجم المسيحية تحت عنوان:
" شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف "!!
فهل يشهد الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهل يقدم المقال ما يدل على ذلك؟؟؟؟
وفيما يلي المقال قبل التعليق عليه:
" إليك أيها القارىء الشهادة بتحريف الكتاب المقدس من الكتاب المقدس نفسه:
أولاً: أن كاتب المزمور (56: 4) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه: " ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل أفكارهم بالشر " ترجمة الفاندايك.
ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15، 16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض " (ترجمة الفاندايك).
ثالثاً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في (23: 36) توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود: " أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ". 
رابعاً: ونجد أيضاً أن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب: " كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". 
خامساً: وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول (19: 9) ينسب لإيليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول: " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَا إِيلِيَّا؟ فَأَجَابَ: " غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إسرائيل تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أنبياءكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً " كتاب الحياة. 
سادساً: وكاتب سفر إشعيا (29: 15، 16) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود: " ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا: يالتحريفكم ". 
فإذا جاء مسيحي وزعم بأن تحريف اليهود لكلمة الرب هو قول غير مقبول نقول له أقرأ شهادة التحريف من كتابك. ويتساءل بعض المسيحيون الذين يتجاهلون الشواهد والأدلة الدالة على تحريف كتابهم المقدس قائلين: عندما يعطى الله الإنسان كتابا من عنده فهل تظن أنة لا يستطيع المحافظة علية من عبث البشر؟ نقول لهم: نعم إن الله قادر على أن يحفظ كلمته ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى اختار أن يوكل حفظ كلمته إلى علماء وأحبار اليهود ولم يتكفل هو بحفظها فقد ترك حفظ كلمته بيدهم فكان حفظ الكتاب أمراً تكليفياً وحيث انه أمراً تكليفياً فهو قابل للطاعة والعصيان من قبل المكلفين فالرب استحفظهم على كتابه ولم يتكفل هو بحفظه وإليكم الأدلة من كتابكم المقدس على هذا: 
+ جاء في سفر التثنية (4: 2) قول الرب: " فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (ترجمة الفاندايك). 
+ وجاء في سفر التثنية (12: 32) قول الرب: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه ". 
+ وجاء في سفر الأمثال (30: 5 - 6): " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب ". 
+ وقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا (22: 18) قول الكاتب: " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ". أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد. يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى عن التوراة التي كانت شريعة موسى عليه السلام، وشريعة الأنبياء من بعده حتى عيسى عليه السلام: " إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء فَلاَ تَخْشَوُاْ النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلاَ تَشْتَرُواْ بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " (المائدة: 44). ومعنى (استحفظوا): أي أمروا بحفظه، فهناك حفظ، وهناك استحفاظ. وإذا كان الأحبار والرهبان ممن جاء بعده لم يحفظوا، بل بدلوا وحرفوا، فليس معنى ذلك أن الله لم يقدر على حفظ كتابه - حاشا وكلا - ولكن المعنى: أن الله لم يتكفل بحفظه، بل جعل اليهود أمناء عليه. ومن المعلوم أن هناك المئات من الرسل والأنبياء جاؤوا بعد نوح عليه السلام ولم يتكفل الرب بحفظ رسائلهم سواء كانت شفوية أو مكتوبة وإلا فأين هي؟ مثال ذلك: صحف إبراهيم التي ذكرت في القرآن الكريم فلا وجود لها اليوم. 
وأخيراً: فهل هناك أعظم من شهادة الكتاب المقدس على نفسه بالتحريف؟ لماذا نستكثر على اليهود التحريف وهم اليهود وما أدراك ما اليهود قتلوا الأنبياء بغير حق وصنعوا العجـــل وسجدوا له من دون الله وعبدوا الأصنام واستحلوا المحرمات وقذفوا العذراء الطاهرة مريم عليها السلام بتهمة الزنا وكفروا بالمسيح عليه السلام 00000 فهل نستكثر عليهم التحريف 00000 لقد أعلنت التوراة بكل وضوح أن اليهود سيفسدون ويقاومون الرب وكلامه، وذلك كلام موسى في التوراة بعد أن أوصاهم بوضعها بجانب التابوت وفيه كذلك: " لأني عارف تمردكم ورقابكم الصلبة، هوذا وأنا بعد حي معكم، اليوم صرتم تقاومون الرب، فكم بالحري بعد موتي " (تثنية 31: 27).
من الذي حرف؟ 
ومتى وأين ولماذا؟ 
يقول القس " سواجارت "؛ " وهم يقولون - يقصد المسلمين - إن تلك الأسفار الأصلية التي أنزلها الله وهي التوراة، والإنجيل، قد فقدت ولا أظن أن في مقدور أحد أن يخبرنا أين فقدت؟ ولا متى فقدت؟ ولا كيف فقدت؟ ". 
وهذا السؤال الذي ساقه " سواجارت " لون من الخداع والتلاعب بالألفاظ، لأن الذي يقوله علماء المسلمين ويؤكدون عليه أن الكتب والأسفار التي بين يدي اليهود والنصارى الآن دخلها التحريف والتبديل والزيادة قبل مجيء الإسلام وبعثة محمد (ص) واستمر الأمر حتى بعد بعثت(ص) 000 ولا يقول أحد من علماء المسلمين إن جميع ما جاء به موسى وعيسى قد فقد 00 بل الحق أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين، ونقول للمبشرين والقسس على اختلاف مذاهبهم دعوا هذا السؤال لأنه لا قيمة له لما يأتي: نحن لسنا بصدد القبض على من قام أو قاموا بالتحريف، و لا يهمنا معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف 00 أن الشيء المهم في هذا الصدد هو بيان وقوع التحريف والعثور على أمثلة توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وقوع هذا التحريف، وهذا هو ما أثبته الباحثين المنصفين الذين درسوا الكتاب المقدس ووجدوا فيه ما وجدوا من أمور تجافي وحي السماء، وأخطاء و تناقضات لا تقع إلا في كلام البشر. هب أن شخصاً أمسك بيد قسيس إلى خارج الكنيسة، وقال له: أنظر إلى هذا القتيل الذي أمامك. فقال القسيس: لا، لن أصدق حتى تخبرني: متى ومن ولماذا وكيف قتل؟!! لو حدث هذا ماذا يقول الناس عن هذا القسيس؟! وهذا يشبه تماماً موقف المبشرين من قضية تحريف الإنجيل، إنك تضع أيديهم على مئات الأمثلة وتبين لهم بالمحسوس التحريف الواضح والاختلاف البين بين إنجيل وإنجيل ونسخة ونسخة ولكنهم يتمتمون 00 لا 00 لن نصدق. أخبرونا أين ومتى وكيف ولماذا حدث هذا؟!
لقد أطلق كاتب المقال لخياله العنان وراح، مثل دون كيشوط، يحارب طواحين الهواء !!!!!!!!!! فما صحة ما زعمه في هذا المقال؟؟؟؟!!!

ثانيا: الرد:
الرد والتعليق على ما جاء بالمقال:
1 - يقول زاعماً بل وبدون تحقيق أو تدقيق لما يقرأ!!!! 
أولاً: أن كاتب المزمور (56: 4) ينسب إلى داود عليه السلام بأن أعدائه طوال اليوم يحرفون كلامه: " ماذا يصنعه بي البشر. اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي. عليّ كل أفكارهم بالشر " ترجمة الفاندايك.
وقبل الرد نسأل كاتب المقال ونقول له: ما هو التحريف؟! 
ونجيب التحريف، بحسب المفهوم الإسلامي، هو حذف أو إضافة أو تغيير أو تبديل حرف أو كلمة من كلام الله أو آية من آياته!!
فهل قال بذلك الكتاب المقدس؟ 
والإجابة هي كلا!! 
فقد وردت كلمة " يحرف " و" تحريف " في العهد القديم في الآيات التالية بمعنى الميل بالحقيقة عن العدل والحق، وبتأويل معنى الكلمة بغير معناها المقصود، يقول الكتاب " لا تجب في دعوى مائلا وراء الكثيرين للتحريف " (خر 23: 2)، وقد وردت كلمة تحريف في العبرية (נטה - nâṭâh) بمعنى يميل عن، ينحني، يخلص، يمتد 00 الخ أي يميل بها عن العدل، وجاءت في الترجمة الإنجليزية:
to wrest judgment - أي يميل عن العدل أو يسيء تفسيره. 
وجاء في خروج " لا تحرف حق فقير في دعواه " (خر 23:6)، مستخدماً نفس الكلمة العبرية السابقة بمعنى لا تمل عن حق فقيرك، أو تجور على حق فقيرك. 
وجاء في تثنية " لا تحرف القضاء ولا تنظر إلى الوجوه " (تث16: 19). مستخدما نفس الكلمة العبرية السابقة بمعنى لا تحكم إلا بالعدل ولا تحابى من لهم مكانة.
وهنا يشكو داود من أن أعداءه الكثيرين: " اليوم يحرفون كلامي. على كل أفكارهم بالشر " (مز56: 5). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرية (עצב - ‛âtsab) والتي تعنى يعوج، يلوى، يغير المعنى، يتألم يغضب 000 الخ والمقصود هنا هو تغير معنى كلام داود من أعدائه:
" they wrest my words "
" they pervert my words "
" words they make wrong use of my ". 
أي يغيرون أو يلوون أو يسيئوا استخدام كلمات داود نفسه وليس كلام الوحي!! وهذا ما حدث بالفعل عندما حاول أعداء داود النبي أن يحرضوا شاول عليه " وقال داود لشاول لماذا تسمع كلام الناس القائلين هوذا داود يطلب أذيتك. هوذا قد رأت عيناك اليوم هذا كيف دفعك الرب اليوم ليدي في الكهف وقيل لي أن أقتلك ولكنني أشفقت عليك وقلت لا أمد يدي إلى سيدي لأنه مسيح الرب هو " (1صم24:9و10). 
وكان أعداء داود يفكرون عليه بالشر " على كل أفكارهم بالشر "، وكانوا يتعقبون خطواته ليوقعوا به عند شاول الملك " فاذهبوا أكّدوا أيضا واعلموا وانظروا مكانه حيث تكون رجله ومن رآه هناك. لأنه قيل لي انه مكرا يمكر. فانظروا واعلموا جميع المختبآت التي يختبئ فيها ثم ارجعوا إليّ على تأكيد فأسير معكم ويكون إذا وجد في الأرض أني أفتش عليه بجميع ألوف يهوذا " (1صم23:22و23).
كان أعداء داود يحرفون كلام داود النبي، الكلام العادي وليس كلام الوحي الإلهي، ليوقعوا به عند شاول الملك !!
2 - ثم يقول كاتب المقال:
ثانياً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا (23: 13، 15، 16) بأن أنبياء أورشليم وأنبياء السامرة الكذبة حرفوا كلام الله عمداً: " وقد رأيت في أنبياء السامرة حماقة. تنبأوا بالبعل وأضلوا شعبي إسرائيل. وفي أنبياء أورشليم رأيت ما يقشعر منه. يفسقون ويسلكون بالكذب ويشددون أيادي فاعلي الشر حتى لا يرجعوا الواحد عن شره. صاروا لي كلهم كسدوم وسكانها كعمورة. لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود عن الأنبياء. هانذا أطعمهم افسنتينا واسقيهم ماء العلقم لأنه من عند أنبياء أورشليم خرج نفاق في كل الأرض ".
ثالثاً: لقد اعترف كاتب سفر ارميا بأن اليهود حرفوا كلمة الله لذلك فهو ينسب لإرميا في (23: 36) توبيخ النبي إرميا لليهود: " أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لأن كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كلام الإله الحي الرب القدير ".
رابعاً: ونجد أيضاً أن كاتب سفر ارميا ينسب لإرميا توبيخه وتبكيته لليهود لقيامهم بتحربف كلمة الرب: " كيف تقولون إننا حكماء وكلمة الرب معنا؟ حقاً إنه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". 
وللرد نقول: من الواضح هنا أن كاتب المقال لا يهمه شيء غير اصطياد كلمات يحور معناها ليصل بها إلى غرضه !!! ونقول له أن الدراسة النبيلة ذات الغرض النبيل تبحث كل شيء وتدرس كل شيء وتفهم كل شيء بحيدة، ولا تأخذ بالظواهر، ولو كان قد قرأ بقية الإصحاح لفهم المعنى!!
(أ) لقد كان عصر أرميا النبي يمتلىء بالأنبياء الكذبة وكان كل منهم يزعم أن الله يوحي إليه وقد تبعهم بعض الكهنة ولكن كان كلامهم كله كذب ولذا يوبخهم الله عن طريق ارميا النبي الذي كان النبي الموحى إليه من الله. أنه يوبخ الأنبياء الكذبة لأنهم ينسبون لله كلام لم يتكلم به معهم ويفسرون شريعته على هواهم!! يقول الكتاب: " هكذا قال رب الجنود لا تسمعوا لكلام الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون لكم. فأنهم يجعلونكم باطلا. يتكلمون برؤيا قلبهم لا عن فم الرب. قائلين قولا لمحتقريّ قال الرب يكون لكم سلام. ويقولون لكل من يسير في عناد قلبه لا يأتي عليكم شر. لأنه من وقف في مجلس الرب ورأى وسمع كلمته. من أصغى لكلمته وسمع ها زوبعة الرب. غيظ يخرج ونوء هائج. على رؤوس الأشرار يثور. لا يرتد غضب الرب حتى يجري ويقيم مقاصد قلبه.في آخر الأيام تفهمون فهما. لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جروا. لم أتكلم معهم بل هم تنبأوا. ولو وقفوا في مجلسي لأخبروا شعبي بكلامي وردّوهم عن طريقهم الرديء وعن شر أعمالهم " (ار23:15-23).
(ب) ويشكو ارميا النبي من أن " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا (ار23: 36). ويستخدم الكلمة العبرانية " הפך - hâphak " والتي تترجم أسأتم استخدام كلام الإله ":
" for you have perverted the words of the living God" أي " أسأتم استعمال كلمة الله الحي ".أي أنه يقول كل واحد يمشي على هواه " كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه ". كما أنكم أسأتم استخدام كلمة الله في غير هدفها وبغير معناها الأصلي. وأيضاً " you are twisting my words into a lie "!! 
(ج) أما قوله " كيف تقولون: نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا؟ حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب ". فلا يقصد هنا تحريف النص إنما تحريف الكتبة للمعنى لا للنص، فالكاتب يكتب تفسيرات لكلمة الله وفي هذه التفسيرات يؤل المعنى على هواه. وقوله " حقا انه إلى الكذب حولها قلم الكتبة الكاذب "، يعني كذبوا في تفسيرها وتأويلها وشرح معناها وناوروا في كلمة الناموس ليفسدوا معناه. فقد كان هؤلاء الكتبة حافظين للناموس وقد حوروا معناه وأولوه على أهوائهم!!
3 - ثم يقول أيضا بدون موضوعية وبدون معرفة ما يتكلم الكتاب عنه: 
خامساً: وكاتب سفر الملوك الأول (19: 9) ينسب لإيليا النبي حين هرب من سيف اليهود فيقول: " وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لإِيلِيَّا: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ هُنَا يَاإِيلِيَّا؟ فَأَجَابَ: " غِرْتُ غَيْرَةً لِلرَّبِّ الإِلَهِ الْقَدِيرِ، لأَنَّ بَنِي إسرائيل تَنَكَّرُوا لِعَهْدِكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَقَتَلُوا أنبياءكَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَبَقِيتُ وَحْدِي. وَهَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ قَتْلِي أَيْضاً ".
سادساً: وكاتب سفر إشعيا (29: 15، 16) ينسب لإشعيا تبكيته لليهود:
" ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رأيهم عن الرب فتصير أعمالهم في الظلمة ويقولون من يبصرنا ومن يعرفنا: يالتحريفكم ". 
ونقول له لا يُنكر أبدا أن بني إسرائيل عبر كل تاريخهم حادوا عن الرب وتركوا وصاياه وعبدوا الأصنام ويقول الكتاب عنهم: " وكان أن بني إسرائيل اخطأوا إلى الرب إلههم الذي أصعدهم من ارض مصر من تحت يد فرعون ملك مصر واتقوا آلهة أخرى وسلكوا حسب فرائض الأمم الذين طردهم الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل وملوك إسرائيل الذين أقاموهم. وعمل بنو إسرائيل سرّا ضد الرب إلههم أمورا ليست بمستقيمة وبنوا لأنفسهم مرتفعات في جميع مدنهم من برج النواطير إلى المدينة المحصّنة. وأقاموا لأنفسهم أنصابا وسواري على كل تل عال وتحت كل شجرة خضراء. وأوقدوا هناك على جميع المرتفعات مثل الأمم الذين ساقهم الرب من أمامهم وعملوا أمورا قبيحة لإغاظة الرب. وعبدوا الأصنام التي قال الرب لهم عنها لا تعملوا هذا الأمر. واشهد الرب على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا عن يد جميع الأنبياء وكل راء قائلا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديّة واحفظوا وصاياي فرائضي حسب كل الشريعة التي أوصيت بها آباءكم والتي أرسلتها إليكم عن يد عبيدي الأنبياء. فلم يسمعوا بل صلّبوا اقتفيتهم كأقفية آبائهم الذين لم يؤمنوا بالرب إلههم. ورفضوا فرائضه وعهده الذي قطعه مع آبائهم وشهاداته التي شهد بها عليهم وساروا وراء الباطل وصاروا باطلا ووراء الأمم الذين حولهم الذين أمرهم الرب أن لا يعملوا مثلهم " (2ملوك17:7-15). 
وقال عنهم الله في سفر اشعياء " اسمعي أيتها السموات وأصغي أيتها الأرض لان الرب يتكلم. ربيت بنين ونشأتهم. أما هم فعصوا عليّ. الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه. أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف. شعبي لا يفهم. ويل للأمّة الخاطئة الشعب الثقيل الأثم نسل فاعلي الشر أولاد مفسدين.تركوا الرب استهانوا بقدوس إسرائيل ارتدوا إلى وراء. على م تضربون بعد.تزدادون زيغانا. كل الرأس مريض وكل القلب سقيم. من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة بل جرح وإحباط وضربة طرية لم تعصر ولم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت. بلادكم خربة مدنكم محرقة بالنار. أرضكم تأكلها غرباء قدامكم وهي خربة كانقلاب الغرباء. فبقيت ابنة صهيون كمظلة في كرم كخيمة في مقثأة كمدينة محاصرة. لولا أن رب الجنود أبقى لنا بقية صغيرة لصرنا مثل سدوم وشابهنا عمورة اسمعوا كلام الرب يا قضاة سدوم. أصغوا إلى شريعة إلهنا يا شعب عمورة. لماذا لي كثرة ذبائحكم يقول الرب.أتخمت من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمنات.وبدم عجول وخرفان وتيوس ما اسر. حينما تأتون لتظهروا أمامي من طلب هذا من أيديكم أن تدوسوا دوري " (اش1).
هذا الكلام وغيره كثير ولكن هذا الكلام ليس دليل تحريف بل العكس لو أن بني إسرائيل قد حرفوا العهد القديم لما أبقوا على كلمة واحدة تسيء إليهم !!
أن وجود هذا الكلام في حق إسرائيل وشعب إسرائيل دليل على أنهم لم يجرؤا عبر تاريخهم على تغيير حرف أو كلمة من كتبهم!!
بل ونظراً لتحذير الله الصارم لليهود " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه. لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث12 :32). لم يجرؤ أحد من اليهود على زيادة حرف من التوراة ولا حذف حرف منها. يقول الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36 – 100م) في كتابه ضد ابيون (8:1) :
" لدينا فقط اثنان وعشرون كتابا تحتوى على سجلات كل الأزمنة الماضية، والتي نؤمن حقا إنها إلهية. خمسة منها لموسى تحتوى على نواميسه وتقاليد أصل الجنس البشرى حتى وفاته (موسى) 000 ومن موت موسى إلى حكم ارتحشتا كتب الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد موسى ما حدث في أيامهم في ثلاثة عشر كتابا والكتب الأربعة الباقية تحتوى على ترانيم لله ومبادئ سلوكية لحياة البشر. ومن ارتحشتا إلى زماننا كتب تاريخنا (كل الأشياء سجلت) ولكن لم يقم بنفس السلطان مع أولئك الذين سبقوهم لأنه لم يكن هناك تعاقب حقيقي للأنبياء منذ ذلك الوقت.
ويوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الكتب، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها أو يغير أي شئ منها. بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعاليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداْ لأجلها ".
هذه الشهادة التي يشهدها هذا المؤرخ والذي كان يحمل بين يديه النسخة الرسمية المعتمدة التي كانت في الهيكل، كما يشهد هو ذاته بذلك في سيرة حياته، كافية وحدها لإبطال كل المزاعم والافتراضات والنظريات القائلة بالتحريف.
(1) فهو يؤكد أن كُتّاب الوحي الإلهي والأسفار المقدسة هم موسى والأنبياء، وأن هذه الكتب جميعا كتبت من أيام موسى إلى ارتحشتا الملك الفارسي (465-424ق م)، في زمانها الحقيقي الذي شهد له الوحي ذاته وقبل كل الأزمنة التي توهمها النقاد الماديين.
(2) ويؤكد أنه لا يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إلى هذه الكتب أو أن يحذف منها أو أن يغير منها شيئا. وهذا ضد كل افتراضات وتوهمات النقاد الماديين.
(3) وأن هذه الكتب هي " تعاليم الله " ويدافعون عنها حتى الموت.
(4) أن هذه الكتب كتبت في الماضي " الأزمنة الماضية " من 1500 إلى 424ق م قبل كل الأزمنة التي زعمها وأفترضها النقاد.
(5) يقسم هذه الأسفار إلى ثلاثة تقسيمات هي: الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير أو الترانيم والمبادئ العامة. وهو بذلك قريب جدا من تقسيم المسيح، إذ يضم دانيال مع الأنبياء ويقتصر تقسيمه الثالث على المزامير والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد. ويذكر 22 كتابا فقط بدلا من 24.
وتقول لكاتب المقال أن من أسباب القول بحريف القرآن بحسب ما قاله الفيض الكاشاني في المقدمة السادسة لتفسيره الصافي هو القول بحذف اسم علي وآل البيت وأسماء من أسموهم بالمنافقين " وأنه قد حذف منه أشياء كثيرة منها اسم علي عليه السلام في كثير من المواضع، ومنها لفظة آل محمد غير مرة، ومنها أسماء المنافقين في مواضعها ومنها غير ذلك ". (من تفسير الصافي 1: 49. منشورات الأعلمي – بيروت).
ولو كان اليهود قد حرفوا الكتاب لكانوا قد حذفوا منه كل ما يسيء إليهم وهو كثير ولكن هذا لم يحدث !!
4 - ثم يقول الكاتب بغرابة شديدة: 
" ويتسائل بعض المسيحيون الذين يتجاهلون الشواهد والأدلة الدالة على تحريف كتابهم المقدس قائلين: عندما يعطى الله الإنسان كتابا من عنده فهل تظن أنة لا يستطيع المحافظة علية من عبث البشر؟ 
نقول لهم: نعم إن الله قادر على أن يحفظ كلمته ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى اختار أن يوكل حفظ كلمته إلى علماء وأحبار اليهود ولم يتكفل هو بحفظها فقد ترك حفظ كلمته بيدهم فكان حفظ الكتاب أمراً تكليفياً وحيث انه أمراً تكليفياً فهو قابل للطاعة والعصيان من قبل المكلفين فالرب استحفظهم على كتابه ولم يتكفل هو بحفظه وإليكم الأدلة من كتابكم المقدس على هذا:
جاء في سفر التثنية (4: 2) قول الرب: " فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي إنا أوصيكم بها ". 
وجاء في سفر التثنية (12: 32) قول الرب: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لاتزد عليه ولا تنقص منه ". 
وجاء في سفر الأمثال (30: 5 - 6): " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب ". 
وقد جاء في سفر الرؤيا (22: 18) قول الكاتب: " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ". 
ثم يقول بغرابة شديدة: " أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد ". محولاً الحق إلى باطل والباطل إلى حق!!
ونستغرب من كلامه الغريب هذا؛ هل معنى أن يحذر الله من الزيادة أو الحذف أن يعني ذلك أن الزيادة أو الحذف قد حدثا فعلاً؟؟!! أليس هذا كلام غريب ويتنافى مع الحق؟؟؟
1- وتقول له في الآية الأولى يطلب الله من بني إسرائيل أن يحفظوا الفرائض والأحكام التي يعطيها لهم وأن يعملوا بها كما أعطاها لهم دون أن يزيدوا عليها أو أن ينقصوا منها، ويحذرهم من عاقبة الزيادة أو النقصان في كلامه. فهل يعني ذلك أنهم فعلوا ذلك فعلاً؟؟!!
والإجابة كلا!! لأن التحذير كان منصباً على تنفيذ الوصية كما هي بدون زيادة أو نقصان!! وهذا الكلام كان منصباً على المستقبل !!
2 – والآية الثانية والتي تقول: " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث12:32). يقصدبها تحذير مستقبلي أيضاً!!
3 – والآية الثالثة تؤكد هذا المعنى وتقول " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم30:5و6).
وسفر الأمثال كتب بعد سفر التثنية بحوالي 600 سنة ولو كان قد حدث زيادة أو حذف في كلمة الله لكان قد أشار إليها وأتخذ منها مثالاً!!
4 – أما قول الكاتب عما جاء في سفر الرؤيا فهو العجب نفسه بل والتأويل الباطل الذي يفسر كلام الله على هواه!! فيقول الكاتب مقتبساً ما جاء في سفر الرؤيا " وَإِنَّنِي أَشْهَدُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ مَا جَاءَ فِي كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا: إِنْ زَادَ أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً عَلَى مَا كُتِبَ فِيهِ، يَزِيدُُ اللهُ عليه الضربات وَإِنْ حذف أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً مِنْ أَقْوَالِ كِتَابِ النُّبُوءَةِ هَذَا، يُسْقِطُ اللهُ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ".
ثم يقول زاعما ومؤولاً تأويلاً باطلاً!! " أن هذا النص تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب لأنه جعل عقوبة من زاد شيئاً كذا 000 وعقوبة من حذف شيئاً كذا، و فيه إشارة واضحة بأن التحريف أمر وارد!!
ونقول له أتق الله ولا داعي للتأويل الباطل وتغيير الحقيقة!! أن هذه الآيات وردت في آخر سفر الرؤيا كجزء منه ونص من نصوصه وهو يحذر من الحذف والإضافة، بل ويقول الكتاب في آياته الأولى " طوبى للذي يقرأ وللذين يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها لان الوقت قريب " (رؤ1:3). وهذا التطويب للذي يقرأ والذي يسمع يدل على سلامة كلمة الله وحفظها، فكيف تزعم أنت بالباطل وتقول أنه " تعبير واضح من الكاتب بأن الله لم يتكفل بحفظ هذا الكتاب " !! 
أهكذا تقلبون الحق إلى باطل والباطل إلى حق!!؟؟
وكيف لم يتكفل الله بحفظ كتابه؟؟!!
هل يعجز الله عن ذلك؟؟!!
يقول الرب يسوع المسيح: " فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت5:18).
" السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مر13:31).
5 – ثم يقول كاتب المقال: من الذي حرف؟ و متى وأين ولماذا؟ يقول القس " سواجارت ": " وهم يقولون - يقصد المسلمين - إن تلك الأسفار الأصلية التي أنزلها الله وهي التوراة، والإنجيل، قد فقدت و لا أظن أن في مقدور أحد أن يخبرنا أين فقدت؟ ولا متى فقدت؟ ولا كيف فقدت؟ ".
وهذا السؤال الذي ساقه " سواجارت " لون من الخداع والتلاعب بالألفاظ، لأن الذي يقوله علماء المسلمين ويؤكدون عليه أن الكتب والأسفار التي بين يدي اليهود والنصارى الآن دخلها التحريف والتبديل والزيادة قبل مجيء الإسلام وبعثة محمد (ص) واستمر الأمر حتى بعد بعثته (ص). ولا يقول أحد من علماء المسلمين إن جميع ما جاء به موسى وعيسى قد فقد 00 بل الحق أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين. 
ونقول له: هذا الكلام لا يدل إلا علي شيء واحد فقط وهو مدي غسيل المخ الذي تعرض له الكاتب وغيره ممن يقولون بقوله!!
فهو يحاول حل التناقض العقائدي الموجود بين المسيحية والإسلام بهذه المقولة " أن ما لديهم من أسفار يجمع بين الحق والباطل والغث والسمين "!! فالذي يتفق مع كتابه يكون هو السليم الصحيح وما يختلف مع كتابه يكون هو الغث المحرف!!!!! 
وهكذا جعل من نفسه القاضي والجلاد في آن واحد!!
6 – ثم يقول الكاتب: من الذي حرف؟ و متى وأين ولماذا؟ ونقول للمبشرين والقسس على اختلاف مذاهبهم دعوا هذا السؤال لأنه لا قيمة له لما يأتي: 
نحن لسنا بصدد القبض على من قام أو قاموا بالتحريف، و لا يهمنا معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف.. 
أن الشيء المهم في هذا الصدد هو بيان وقوع التحريف والعثور على أمثلة توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك وقوع هذا التحريف، وهذا هو ما أثبته الباحثين المنصفين الذين درسوا الكتاب المقدس ووجدوا فيه ما وجدوا من أمور تجافي وحي السماء، وأخطاء و تناقضات لا تقع إلا في كلام البر. 
هب أن شخصاً أمسك بيد قسيس إلى خارج الكنيسة، وقال له: أنظر إلى هذا القتيل الذي أمامك. فقال القسيس: لا، لن أصدق حتى تخبرني: متى ومن ولماذا وكيف قتل؟!! لو حدث هذا ماذا يقول الناس عن هذا القسيس؟! 
ونقول لكاتب هذا المقال :
سؤال عن من ومتي حرف كلام الله لا قيمة له اذن ما هي الشياء التي نسأل عنها وتكون ذات قيمة ولماذا لا قيمة له؟
لا يهمك معرفة زمان أو مكان وقوع التحريف؟
أم ليس لديك القدرة علي المعرفة؟
أم لا تملك أي إجابة علي هذه الأسئلة؟
وهل الإجابة علي هذه الأسئلة موجودة وأنت لا يهمك؟
أم إنه العجز والضعف والحيرة التي وجدتم أنفسكم فيها بسبب التناقض العقائدي بين الإسلام والمسيحية مع تأكيدكم على أن الله أنزل ثلاثة كتب: هي التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن، والذين كان من الطبيعي يكونوا متفقين في كل شيء لأنهم من عند نفس الإله الواحد؟
أم لعدم وجود إجابة لهذه الأسئلة المهمة والخطيرة؟
وإذا كان لا يهمك أنت فلا بأس نحن يهمنا أن نعرف إجابة هذه الأسئلة!! 
فهل يمكنك وضع الإجابة التي تهمنا نحن ولا تهمك أنت؟
ونظراً لتكرار هذا السؤال الغريب نقول نحن المثال التالي الذي يعبر عن الواقع وحقيقة الأمر بدقة: ذهب شخص ما إلي قسم الجيزة ليقول للمسؤلين هناك أن الأهرام الثلاثة قد تم تحريفهم وهم لم يكونوا أهراماً بل كانوا مكعبات وتم تحريفهم إلي أهرام!! 
فرد عليه المسؤلين: كلامك غريب من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومات؟؟
فقال لهم: هذه هي الحقيقة وقد قالها لنا أناس نجلهم ونصدقهم وأنا جئت لأقول لكم هذه الحقيقة والتي لابد أن تصدقوها!! 
فقال له المسئولين: يا أخي كلامك غريب لان الأهرام معروفة عبر تاريخ قدماء المصريين وعلي مستوي العالم أنها مبنية على شكل هرمي ولم يقل أحد بغير ذلك فقد رسمها الرسامون قديما وصورها المصورين حديثا وتوجد لها ملايين الصور المرسومة قديما والمصورة حديثاً، فهل لديك رسم أو صورة تؤيد كلامك الذي يقول أنها كانت مكعبات وليس أهرامات؟؟
فأجاب: لا , لا أملك!!
فسألوه: هل تعرف متي تم تغيرها وتحريفها من مكعبات إلي أهرام؟
فأجاب لا , لا اعرف!!
فقالوا: لا بأس , هل تعرف من الذي قام بهذا العمل الإجرامي؟؟
فأجاب لا , لا أعرف!! 
فسألوا أيضاً: هل يمكن أن تقول لنا كيف حدث ذلك وأين كان العالم وقتها وهل اتفق الجميع علي عمل كهذا؟؟؟
فأجاب: ليس لدي معلومات!! 
والسؤال بعد ذلك هو: هل يمكن أن يتصور أحد أن مثل هذا الإنسان لديه عقل سليم؟ وماذا الذي يمكن أن يفعله معه المسؤلين؟؟
والإجابة هي: لا مفر من أرسالة إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية!!!!
7 – ثم يقول زاعماً:
" وهذا يشبه تماماً موقف المبشرين من قضية تحريف الإنجيل، إنك تضع أيديهم على مئات الأمثلة وتبين لهم بالمحسوس التحريف الواضح والاختلاف البين بين إنجيل وإنجيل ونسخة ونسخة ولكنهم يتمتمون 00 لا.. لن نصدق. أخبرونا أين ومتى وكيف ولماذا حدث هذا؟! 
ونقول له: لماذا لا تأخذنا على هوانا وتجيبنا على هذه الأسئلة بالدليل والبرهان حتى تكون حجتك علينا صحيحة وواضحة ونعجز عن الرد عليها؟؟!!
وهنا نسأله سؤال هام وهو يقول القرآن: " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ" (النحل: 43 و الانبياء:7).
وهنا يدعو القرآن أهل قريش أن يسألوا أهل الكتاب " أهل الذكر " إن كانوا لا يعلمون، أي كالمرجع لهم في أحوال عمل الله في الكون، بقوله لهم : " فَاسْأَلوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ " (النحل:43). وبما أن القرآن يصف التوراة والمزامير (الزبور) بـ " الذكر " ويصف أهل الكتاب، اليهود والنصارى، بـ " أهل الذكر " كما يقول القرآن عن نفسه أيضاً أنه " الذكر "، ويقول " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، لذا ينطبق هذا الكلام " حفظ الذكر "، بحسب القرآن نفسه، على كل الكتب المذكورة والموصوفة بالذكر. 
وقال الطبري " فـاسْئَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " وهم الذين قد قرأوا الكتب من قبلهم : التوراة والإنـجيـل، وغير ذلك من كتب الله التـي أنزلها علـى عبـاده ".
وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري " فَاسْئَلُواْ وأهل الذكر: أهل الكتاب. وقيل للكتاب الذكر ؛ لأنه موعظة وتنبيه للغافلين " مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ " يعني ما نزل الله إليهم في الذكر مما أمروا به ونهوا عنه ووعدوا وأوعدوا " وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " وإرادة أن يصغوا إلى تنبيهاته فيتنبهوا ويتأملوا ".
وجاء في مجمع البيان في تفسير القرآن للطبرسي " أن المراد بأهل الذكر أهل الكتاب، عن ابن عباس، ومجاهد، أي : فاسألوا أهل التوراة والإنجيل. " إن كنتم لا تعلمون " يخاطب مشركي مكة، وذلك أنهم كانوا يصدقون اليهود والنصارى فيما كانوا يخبرون به من كتبهم، لأنهم كانوا يكذبون النبي ".
وقال الرازي : " فَاسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ الذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " وفيه مسائل : المسألة الأولى : في المراد بأهل الذكر وجوه : الأول : قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : يريد أهل التوراة، والذكر هو التوراة. والدليل عليه قوله تعالى : " وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا في ٱلزَّبُورِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱلذّكْرِ " [الأنبياء: 105] يعني التوراة. الثاني : قال الزجاج : فاسألوا أهل الكتب الذين يعرفون معاني كتب الله تعالى، فإنهم يعرفون أن الأنبياء كلهم بشر 000 ثم إنهم (أهل مكة) كانوا مقرين بأن اليهود والنصارى أصحاب العلوم والكتب فأمرهم الله بأن يرجعوا في هذه المسألة إلى اليهود والنصارى ليبينوا لهم ضعف هذه الشبهة وسقوطها ". 
وقال لقرطبي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " قال سفيان : يعني مؤمني أهل الكتاب ".
وجاء في تفسير الجلالين المحلي والسيوطي " فَٱسئَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " العلماء بالتوراة والإِنجيل ".
وجاء في فتح القدير للشوكاني " ولما كان كفار مكة مقرّين بأن اليهود والنصارى هم أهل العلم بما أنزل الله في التوراة والإنجيل، صرف الخطاب إليهم، وأمرهم أن يرجعوا إلى أهل الكتاب، فقال : " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ إِن كُنْتُم لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ " أي : فاسألوا أيها المشركون مؤمني أهل الكتاب إن كنتم لا تعلمون ".
وجاء في تفسير ابن عباس " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذِّكْرِ " أهل التوراة والإنجيل ".
وجاء في السمرقندي " فَٱسْأَلُواْ أَهْلَ ٱلذّكْرِ " أي : أهل التوراة والإنجيل ". 
وهكذا أجمع المفسرون على أن أهل الذكر هم أهل الكتاب، التوراة والإنجيل الذي يجب الرجوع إليهم في مسائل وأمور العلوم والكتب السماوية.
فإذا كان الأمر هكذا والقرآن يعتبر التوراة والإنجيل هما الذكر الصحيح ويطلب من القريشيين أن يرجعوا إليهم ويسألونهم فيما يختص بما جاء فيها، فهل كان هذا الذكر محرف؟ والإجابة المنطقية مستحيل!! فهل حرف الذكر بعد ذلك يؤكد الدليل والبرهان أن هذا مستحيل أيضاً لأننا نملك مخطوطات أقدم من الزمن الذي قيل فيه هذا الكلام بفترات تترواح ما بين 900 سنة إلى زمن نبي المسلمين نفسه وما بعد ذلك!!
كما جاء في القرآن " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9) ، وقد وصف التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن بالذكر ، فهل تعني الآية حفظ الذكر الأخير دون الأول والثاني؟؟!! أو أن الله فشل في حماية الذكر السابق (التوراة و الإنجيل) ونجح في حفظ الأخير؟؟!!! أم يقال أن الذي فشل في حفظ الأول والثاني فشل أيضاً في حفظ الثالث بدليل تأكيد علماء الشيعة وقولهم بتحريف القرآن؟؟!!
ونضيف أن افتراض تحريف الكتاب المقدس هكذا بهذه السهولة مستحيل يدعوا للتفكير وندعوك أن تفكر معناً قليلا: ونقول لك المثال التالي: تخيل أن ملك أراد أن يرسل رسالة لشعبه تحمل أوامره وتعاليمه التي يجب علي الشعب أن يتبعها وجاء ضمن هذه الرسالة تحذير منه بأن من يزيد أو ينقص من كلامه هذا ستكون له عقوبة شديدة، فهل هذا يعني كلامه هذا أنه سيتم تغيير أوامره وتعاليمه هذه وتحريفها حتماً؟؟؟؟ كلا ، بل هو يحذر من ذلك ويشدد في العقوبة، وهذا التشديد يجعل للرسالة أهميتها وقدسيتها وقوتها وهيبتها, ولن يكون سهلا علي أي شخص أن يفكر (مجرد التفكير) في تكسير كلام الملك إن لم يكن من أجل إنه ملك ويجب طاعته, سيكون خوفا من هذا التحذير وهذه العقوبة !!!
ولكن يفكر في ذلك فقط إذا أعتقد أن هذه الرسالة منسوبة للملك ولكنها ليس من الملك، واليهود أو المسيحيين لم يفكروا بمثل هذا التفكير على الإطلاق.
ثانيا: وصلت رسالة الملك إلى كل مملكته والكل أصبح لديه نسخة من هذه الرسالة وسنفترض أن شخص أو حتى ولاية بأكملها لم يهمها أمر الملك وفكرت في تغير نصوص من رسالته هذه وقامت بتحرفيف ما عندها من نسخ لرسالة الملك (هذا افتراضا). 
فماذا عن باقي المملكة؟؟؟ 
وماذا عن النسخ التي أنشرت في جميع أنحاء المملكة؟؟؟ 
وماذا عن المحبين والمخلصين لهذا الملك في جميع أنحاء المملكة!!! 
هل سيسكتون علي ما فعله هؤلاء المتمردين؟؟؟
أم سيتم وقفهم عند حدهم وتقديمهم للمحاكمة؟؟
أم إن المملكة جميعها بكل الولايات التي فيها وجميع أفراد الشعب سيتفقون علي تغيير وتحريف رسالة ملكهم؟؟؟ وهذا مستحيل!!!
ولو افترضنا، جدلاً، أنه حدث تغيير وتحريف في رسالة الملك من قبل البعض علي الرغم من التحذير والعقوبة!! فهل لن يوجد من يحتفظ بالنسخة الأصلية التي أرسلها الملك؟؟؟ وهل ستمر حادثة مثل هذه وهي تغيير وتحريف رسالة الملك (بعد أن وصلت إلي جميع من في المملكة) هكذا مرور الكرام دون عمل ضجة كبري لا مثيل لها؟ ومثل هذه الضجة ألا يسجلها ويدونها التاريخ ويدون الذين عارضوا هذا التحريف؟ ويعينوا السنة التي حدث فيها ذلك؟ ومن هم الذين كانوا وراء مثل هذه الحادثة العظيمة والكبرى التي هي تغيير وتحريف كلام الملك (علي الرغم من تحذيراته وما فيها من تحذير بعقوبة مشددة)؟؟؟ وهل كانت ستمر هكذا تمر هكذا " ولا من شاف ولا من دري "؟؟؟ لا أحد يعرف من الذي حرف الرسالة ولا في أي زمان ولا في أي مكان حدث ذلك، ولا في أي عصر من العصور، ولا أين النسخة الأصلية إذا كانت النسخة الحالية تغيرت وتحرفت؟؟
أن الحديث فغي هذا الموضوع يفوق إدراك الكثيرين الذي يتكلمون فيه بلا وعي وبلا معرفة وبلا دليل أو برهان إلا مجرد كلام باطل لا دليل عليه ولا برهان ولا يقبله عقل أو منطق!!!
أنه موضوع يجف التفكير من جميع جوانبه وليس مجرد ترديد كلام في الهواء !!! والعجيب إننا نجد البعض يتكلم في موضوع بهذا الحجم وبهذا القدر وبهذه العظمة بطريقة عشوائية وبطريقة غير مسئولة وبطريقة مليئة بالتخيلات والأوهام بدون تقديم أي دليل أو برهان أو إجابة على تساؤلاتنا أو توضيح لما يقولون هم أنفسهم أو ما يمكن أن يقبله عقل يفكر!!!
بل ونضيف أنه حتى لو أرسل مثل هذا الملك رسالة دون أي تحذير من تحريف فيها، فهل يمكن لأحد أن يحاول أو يفكر في المساس بها لمجرد أنه لم يأتي بها تحذير بذلك؟؟ فهل يعني عدم ذكر مثل هذا التحذير ومثل هذه العقوبة حتمية تغيير أو تحريف مثل هذه الرسالة التي لهذا الملك؟؟؟ هل يفكر عاقل بمثل هذا الكلام؟؟؟ 
ونضيف أيضاً ونقول هذا الكاتب وغيره يطلبون منا الاعتراف بإمكانية تحريف الكتاب المقدس !!! 
حسناً. كل كتاب في الدنيا معرض للتحريف!! ولكن من هو الكتاب الذي ثبت تحريفه؟؟!! ونقول له، بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس، لم توجد طائفة مسيحية واحدة قالت بتحريفه حتى الهراطقة والمبتدعين والذين نعتبرهم غير مسيحيين أو خارجين عن المسيحية مثل شهود يهوه الذين فسروا الكتاب المقدس بطريقتهم الخاصة ونسبوا تفسيرهم للروح القدس، ولكن لم يقولوا بتحريف الكتاب، والسبتيين الذين أدعت زعيمتهم النبوة وفسرت الكتاب المقدس بأكثر من 2000 رؤيا رأيتها بسبب أصابتها في رأسها ولكنها لم تقل بتحريف الكتاب، والمورمون الذين أدعى نبيهم المزعوم وجود كتاب جديد أعطي له عن طريق ملاك ومع ذلك لم يقل بتحريف الكتاب المقدس!! وهؤلاء جميعهم ترفضهم الكنيسة ولكنهم لم يقولوا أبداً بتحريف الكتاب المقدس!!! والسبب بسيط جديد وهو أنه لم يحدث أي تحريف للكتاب المقدس!!! ولو كان قد حدث لأتخذه هؤلاء ذريعة!!! ولكن يوجد عدد لا بأس به من المسلمين يعتقدون بتحريف القرآن ويؤكدون ذلك ويقدمون أدلتهم على ذلك!!! قبل جمعه وبعد جمعه!!! 
ونكرر له ونقول؛ كل كتاب معرض للتحريف، ولكن من هو الكتاب الذي حًرف بالفعل؟؟!! ومن هو الكتاب الذي يعترف أصحابه بوقوع التحريف فيه؟؟!! أما ما يزعمه من وجود تناقضات فما هي إلا تناقضات وهمية وشبهات خيالية رددنا عليه عشرات المرات، وسنرد عليها ولن نمل ولكن كل في مكانه.
ونضيف أيضاً ونقول: لو قلنا أن الكتاب المقدس محرف والقرآن يقول أن الله " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ " (الحجر:9)، فهل هذا القول غير دقيق أو غير صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ونقول له أن دعوى تحريف الكتاب المقدس أشبه بالقنبلة التي يستخدمها الانتحاري فيفجر بها نفسه ومن حوله!!!
والسؤال الآن هو: هل ما جاء بهذا المقال صحيح؟؟ وهل وقع التحريف فعلا، وهل يشهد الكتاب على نفسه بالتحريف، كما أدعى كاتب هذا المقال زوراً؟
الكتاب المقدس يشهد على نفسه بأنه
كلمة الله المعصومة والتي من المستحيل تحريفها:
1 – ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن نفسه:
(1) أنه كلمة الله الحية والفعالة: " لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " (عب12:4)، " هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي. لا ترجع إليّ فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح فيما أرسلتها له " (أش11:55)، " أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تحطم الصخر " (أر29:23).
(2) أنه كلمة الله التي تكلم بها الله على فم أنبيائه بالروح القدس: " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله " (2تي16:3)، " تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر " (لو70:1)، " وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل10:21)، بالروح القدس " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم2:23)، " لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط21:1). 
ومن ثم تتكرر في الكتاب المقدس عبارة " كلمة الله " 3808 مرة، كما تتكرر عبارة " هكذا قال الرب " 400 مرة للتأكيد على أن كل كلمة فيه هي كلمة الله الموحى بها والتي تكلم بها من خلال أنبيائه القديسين. 
(3) هو كلمة الله الثابتة التي لن تتغير ولن تنسخ ولن تزول إلى الأبد: " إلى الأبد يا رب كلمتك مثبتة في السموات " (مز89:129)، " يبس العشب ذبل الزهر وأما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى الأبد " (أش8:40)، " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مت35:24)، " وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد. وهذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها " (1بط25:1).
(4) كلمة الله التي لا يمكن أن يحذف منها أو يضاف إليها حرفا واحداً " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به احرصوا لتعملوه. لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث32:12)، " لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم6:30)، " وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب " (رؤ19:22).
(5) الكلمة النبوية " وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم " (2بط16:1).
(6) كلمة الحق " ولا تنزع من فمي كلام الحق 000 شريعتك حق 000 كل وصاياك حق 000 راس كلامك حق " (مز43:119و142و151و160)، " كلامك هو حق " (يو17:17)، " كلمة الحق " (2تي15:2).
(7) الكلمة الصالحة " الكلمة الصالحة التي تكلمت بها " (أر14:33).
(8) الكلمة الصادقة والكاملة والمستقيمة والثابتة إلى الأبد والتي لا يزول حرف وأحد أو نقطة واحدة منها " كل كلمة من الله نقية. ترس هو للمحتمين به. لا تزد على كلماته لئلا يوبخك فتكذّب " (أم5:30و6)، " ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس. شهادات الرب صادقة تصيّر الجاهل حكيما. وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرّح القلب. أمر الرب طاهر ينير العينين. خوف الرب نقي ثابت إلى الأبد. أحكام الرب حق عادلة كلها " (مز7:17و9)، " الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت18:5).
(9) مصدر الحياة الأبدية " فتشوا في سفر الرب واقرأوا واحدة من هذه لا تفقد. لا يغادر شيء صاحبه لأن فمه هو قد أمر وروحه هو جمعها " (أش16:34)، " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو39:4)، " لان أجرة الخطية هي موت. وأما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو6:23)، وقال الرب يسوع المسيح " الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية " (يو6:47).
2 – ماذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح عنه:
(1) المكتوب الذي لابد أن يتم ولا يمكن أن ينقض: " أما قرأتم هذا المكتوب. الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار راس الزاوية " (مر10:12)، " فابتدأ يقول لهم انه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم " (لو21:4)، " لأني أقول لكم انه ينبغي أن يتم فيّ أيضا هذا المكتوب وأحصي مع أثمة " (لو37:22)، " ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " (يو35:10). ولا يمكن أن يزول حرف واحد منه " فاني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت5:17).
(2) كلمة الحياة الأبدية " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو39:4).
(3) كلمة الحق المؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية " الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد " (يو51:8).
(4) كلمة الله التي لن تزول أبداً " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (35:24).*


----------



## الحوت (19 يناير 2007)

*يا جماعة ما تتعبوش نفسكم مع المسلمين فلا يقدر من اصغر مسلم لاكبر مسلم الاتيان بدليل واحد يثبت تغير اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس ..

صدفوني لا يقدر الكبير فيهم اثبات تغير حرف من حروف الكتاب المقدس وامامهم التاريخ كله والمؤرخين اجمع لا يوجد بالتاريخ كله دليل واحد يثبت تغير حرف من حروف الكتاب المقدس فما تتعبوش نفسكم معهم على الفاضي فاني اتحداي اي مسلم يقدر يثبت تغير حرف من حروف الكتاب المقدس بالدليل والبرهان دعوهم يكلموا انفسهم كالمجانين .*


----------



## kimo14th (20 يناير 2007)

يااخ الياس 

دينك ايه بالظبط ؟؟!!

توقيعك مسيحى !!

وموضوعك يكتبه مسلم ؟؟!! 

:yaka:


----------



## الحوت (20 يناير 2007)

*لغاية الان لم يورد اي واحد دليل واحد يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس ولا حتى اية واحدة من اياتة والظاهر اننا سننتظر كثيرا جدا !!!


لا يوجد دليل واحد لا من المؤرخين ولا من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او المدني يثبت تحريف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس ولا يملك اي مخلوق اثبات تغير اية واحدة من اياتة ولا يزال التحدي مستمرا .


الي يقدر يثبت ان الكتاب المقدس الذي بين ايدنا محرف فليأتي بالدليل والبرهان على هذا .*


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*اللذي يعترض على تكوين النور في الانجيل في الاصحاح الاول 3-5   ، 3-14
قمة الصدق و العلم تجلت في هاتان الايتان 
الاية الاولي تتكلم عن عصور الانوار الكونية قبل تكوين الشمس 
و يمكن البحث عنها في علم الفلك تحت فرع الغيوم السديمية القديمة 
فكانت انوار الغيوم السديمية تضىء الارض قبل تكون الشمس 
اما الاية الثانية فتتكلم عن تكوين الشمس النجم الام لكواكب المجموعة الشمسية 
لا يوجد تناقض بل قمة الوصف العلمي الزمنى الدقيق 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اما الكلام عن فرعون و غرقة فهذا يدل على جهل  متقع اعمى 
اين التناقض يا سيد 
ما هو هذا التفسير للتوراة اللذي استقت منة هذا الكلام 
ياريت تقول اسم هذا التفسير 
ام هو من محض خيالك الواسع ؟؟؟؟
مزمور 78 و مزمور 136 و تفاسير اين تلك التفاسير يا سيد التى استقت منها هذا الكلام الخيالي الساذج يتاعك ؟
كل الكلام اللى انت جايبة ينص على ان فرعون غرق في البحر 
اين التناقض ؟؟؟ في التفاسير ؟؟ ما اسم هذة التفاسير ؟؟؟ احلام وردية ؟؟؟ 
اين هذة التفاسير التى تستند اليها يا سيد 
اما تناقض قصة فرعون يا حبيبي فموجود في قرانك فقط و اليك الدليل يا سيد التفاسير اليهودية الخفية 
جاء في سورة يونس 10: 90-92 "وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ البَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ الذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ المُسْلِمِينَ آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ المُفْسِدِينَ فَاليَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لغَافِلُونَ". وهذه الآية تقول إن فرعون الظالم نجا من الغرق، ولكن القرآن يقول في موضع آخر إن فرعون غرق! فتقول سورة القصص 28: 38-40 "وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا المَلأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحا لعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الكَاذِبِينَ وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لاَ يُرْجَعُونَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي اليَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِين".



فالقرآن يناقض نفسه
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: ورد في 2صموئيل 24: 1 أن الله ألقى في قلب داود أن يعد بني إسرائيل، ويُؤخذ من 1أخبار 21: 1 أن الشيطان أغوى داود على ذلك, ولمَّا لم يكن الله خالق الشر عندهم لزم الاختلاف ,

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : نعتقد أن الله هو الفاعل الحقيقي، ونسبة الإغواء والإغراء والتضليل إلى الشيطان مجاز عقلي، فإننا نعتقد أنه لا يحدث شيء إلا بإذن الله, وقد ورد صريحاً أن الله هو فاعل الخير بإرادته، وفاعل الشر بإذنه والسماح منه, وقد ورد في رسالة يعقوب 1: 13: لا يقُلْ أحدٌ إذا جُرِّب إني أُجرَّب من قِبَل الله، لأن الله غير مجرَّب بالشرور، وهو لا يجرِّب أحداً, ولكن كل واحد يُجرَّب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته , وهذا يعني أن الإنسان يُعاقب ويُثاب بالنظر إلى ما يختار, ومع ذلك يقول الله إنه خالق الخير والشر (إشعياء 45: 7), فالإغواء والإغراء يُنسَب إلى الشيطان مجازاً عقلياً لعلاقته السببية، فإنه لمَّا كان هو السبب في الشر والخطايا، نُسب إليه الإغواء، وإلا فالفاعل الحقيقي هو الله, فإذا قال النبي مرة إن الله ألقى في قلب داود أن يعدّ بني إسرائيل كان جارياً على الحقيقة، وإذا نُسب ذلك في محل آخر إلى الشيطان كان مجازاً عقلياً,

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: ورد في 2صموئيل 24: 9 فدفع يوآب جملة عدد الشعب إلى الملك، فكان إسرائيل 800 ألف رجل ذي بأس مستل السيف، ورجال يهوذا 500 ألف رجل , وهو ينافي ما ورد في 1أخبار 21: 5 فدفع يوآب جملة عدد الشعب إلى داود، فكان كل إسرائيل مليون ومائة ألف رجل مستلي السيف، ويهوذا 470 ألف رجل مستلي السيف , فيوجد اختلاف بحسب الظاهر في نحو 330 ألف رجل ,

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : (1) من طالع 1أخبار 27 يرى أنه كان يوجد 12 ضابطاً، يترأس كل ضابط على الجيش شهراً كاملًا، وكان تحت رئاسة كل منهم ألف جندي, فمجموع عدد الجيش الذي كان تحت رئاسة أولئك القواد هو 288 ألف جندي, وذكر في هذا الأصحاح أيضاً أنه كان يوجد غير ذلك 24 ألف جندي لأمراء أسباط بني إسرائيل، فالمجموع هو ألف جندي، وهو الفرق بين الإحصائين, فصموئيل النبي لم يلتفت إلى الثلثمائة ألف جندي لأنهم كانوا معروفين عند الملك، فهم الجيش الذي كان تحت السلاح، ولم يكن داعٍ إلى إحصائهم, وأما في سفر أخبار الأيام فضمهم إلى الإحصاء، والدليل على ذلك تعبيره عن الإحصاء الكامل بما فيه الجيش، بقوله ما معناه أن كل إسرائيل مليون ومائة ألف، أما صموئيل النبي فلم يقل كل إسرائيل، بل قال: كان إسرائيل ,

(2) كان الجيش الذي تحت السلاح نحو 30 ألف جندي كما في 2صموئيل 6: 1 محافظين على حدود فلسطين، وقد أدرجهم النبي صموئيل في الخمسمائة ألف جندي رجال يهوذا, أما في سفر الأخبار فلم يدرجهم، بل اقتصر على ذكر 470 ألف جندي, وسببه أنه لم يكن جميع الثلاثين ألف جندي من سبط يهوذا، ولذا لم يعبر في إحصاء هذا السبط بلفظة كل يهوذا كما فعل في إسرائيل بقوله كل إسرائيل ، بل كانوا من عدة أسباط, وعليه فلا يوجد اختلاف ولا تناقض,

(3) وليس هذا الحل تلفيقاً من عندنا، فإن هذه الأرقام جميعها مذكورة في التوراة, فذكر عدد الجيش الذي تحت السلاح وقواده المعتبرين، وذكر عدد الذين كانوا على الحدود, ولو لم يذكر النبي ذلك في الكتاب، لما رأى البعض هذا الاختلاف، ولما قالوا إنه يوجد تناقض واختلاف أو غلط,

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الموت هنا معناة الانفصال الكامل عن الرب يا سيد يا فاضل و ليس موتا فعليا 
قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: ورد في سفر التكوين 2: 17 وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت , وهذا خطأ، لأن آدم أكل منها ولم يمت في يوم الأكل، بل عاش بعده أكثر من 900 سنة، كما جاء في تكوين 5: 5 ,

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الموت: (1) الموت الجسدي الذي ينهي الحياة هنا على الأرض, (2) الموت الروحي، وهو الانفصال عن الله نتيجة الخطية، كما وصف الأب ابنه الضال أنه كان ميتاً وضالًا وهو في البُعد عن أبيه، فصار حياً ووُجد لما رجع إلى بيت أبيه (لوقا 15: 24), (3) الموت الأبدي في جهنم النار, وقد مات آدم الموت الروحي لما عصى الله, قال بولس الرسول: وأنتم إذ كنتم أمواتاً بالذنوب والخطايا (أفسس 2: 1), فلما تعدى آدم الوصية حُرم رضا خالقه، واستوجب سخطه، وأصبح عرضةً للأتعاب والأمراض, ولا ينتهي هذا الحال الأليم إلا بانحلال الجسم وانفصال الروح من الجسد, ففي يوم أكله من الشجرة دبت فيه أسباب الموت، وهذا هو معنى قوله: يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت , فمن وقت الأكل حُرم من رؤية الله، وخسر صورته المقدسة، واستوجب عقاب خالقه, وليس هو وحده فقط بل ذرّيته معه، لأنه كان نائباً عنها, وهذا هو عهد الأعمال, ونيابة آدم عن ذريته ففي الأعراف 172, إذ أخذ ربُّك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذرّيتهم وورد في الحديث: فجحد آدم فجحدت ذريته، ونسي آدم فأكل الشجرة فنسيت ذريته، فخطئ آدم فخطئت ذريته , أخرجه الترمذي وغيره, وعندما أخطأ آدم وحواء جاء الحديث عنهما بصيغة المثنَّى في الأعراف 19-22 ، ولكن العقاب الذي حلّ بهما جاء في صيغة الجمع، لأن آدم وحواء جرّا ذريتهما للخراب، فقال الله لهما في الأعراف 24 اهبطوا بعضكم لبعضٍ عدو ,

ولما أخطأ آدم استوجب سخط الخالق، وهذا هو الموت الأكبر,

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
و ياريت بقى حضرتك تجاوب و تدافع عن هل غرق فرعون فعلا من القران ام لم يغرق ايضا من القران 
تحياتي لتفاسيرك  اليهودية الخفية *


----------



## ابو جهاد (20 يناير 2007)

*جاء في سورة يونس 10: 90-92 "وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ البَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْياً وَعَدْواً حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ الذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ المُسْلِمِينَ آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ المُفْسِدِينَ فَاليَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لغَافِلُونَ". *
*انت تقو ان القران فيه فرعون نجا واخذتها من قوله سبحانه ننجيك ببدنك معناها ليس عدم الغرق بل غرق ومات ولكن نجا بدنه اي جسمه من اما الروح فقد اخذها الله لماذا انجى جسمه لكي يكون عبرة لمن بعده من الناس واعتقد ان مموميا فرعون موجودة الان في مصرلكي يكون ايه للناس ولكي يعلم الناس ان هذا القران كلام الله اتمنى ان تكون فهمت وايضا مجرد التفكير بوجود تناقض بالقران هذا مستحيل وقد حاول قبلك الكثيرون ولم يجدو شيئا*
*نسأل الله لكم الهدايه *
*قال تعالى((انك لاتهدي من احببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء))
*


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*لا يا عزيزي 
من اي تفسير جئت بهذا الكلام 
نرجو ان يكون الكلام بدليل و اسناد 
الكلام واضح ننجيك ببدنك 
و لو كلام حضرتك مظبوط لماذا قال لة ننجيك ؟؟؟ معناها انة نجى من الغرق 
طيب ما كان يقولة نجينا بدنك ؟؟؟ و برضة هيبقى معناها النجاة 
ياريت الكلام بدليل من هذة التفاسير من فضلك 
و نرجو من سيادتك انك تضع التفاسير اليهودية التى اشرت اليها 
كي نستفيد *
*حتى لو اخذنا على كلام حضرتك فالايتان متناقضتان لان الاية الاولي بتفسير سيادتك انة نجا ببدنة اما الثانية فتقر بان اللة نبذناهم في اليم   فاين نجاة البدن ؟*


----------



## Basilius (21 يناير 2007)

*ابقى اسال دكتور شريف بتاعك دة 
لية مش قادر يرد على ابانا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط 
لية لم يعقب على كل كتب اللاهوت الدفاعي *


----------



## الياس عازار (21 يناير 2007)

الرجاء الإتفاق


----------



## الياس عازار (21 يناير 2007)

الرب يسامح                            
اذكرني بصلاواتك


----------



## الياس عازار (21 يناير 2007)

الصداقة المثالية

" الصديق الأمين دواء الحياة" (إبن سيراخ 16:6). "الصديق الأمين ملجأ حصين" (إبن سيراخ 14:6).

ما هو الأمر الذي لا يفعله الصديق الأصيل؟ أيّة سعادة لا يخلقها لنا؟ أيّة منفعة وأي أمان؟ قد تسمّي ألف كنز ولكن أيّاً منها لا يقارَن بصديق حقيقي.

لنذكر أولاً كم من السعادة تجلب الصداقة. الصديق وضّاء بالفرح، وهو يفيض عندما يرى صديقه. لإنّه متحد به بوحدة هي للنفس سعادة لا تُوصَف. إنّ مجرد تفكيره به يجعله مرتفعاً ومحمولاً بفكره. أتحدث عن الأصدقاء الأصيلين المتفقين. الذين قد يختارون الموت من أجل أصدقائهم، من أجل الذين يحبونهم بحرارة. لا تتخيّل أنك قادر على على ردّ ما أقول عن طريق وصف أولئك الذين يحبون بخفة ويجالسونك المائدة (إبن سيراخ 10:6) وليس لك بهم إلا معرفة ضئيلة. مَن عنده صديق كالذي أصف يفهم كلامي. إنّه يصلّي من لصديقه كما لنفسه. أعرف رجلاً، إذا طلب الصلاة من اشخاص قديسين، يطلبها لصديقه أولاً ثم لنفسه.

 إن الصديق الحقيقيّ هو ذلك الذي تصبح الأوقات والأماكن محبوبة بسببه. إذ، كما أن الأشياء المشعّة ترمي بلمعانها على الأماكن المجاورة، كذلك الأصدقاء يضفون نعمتهم على الأماكن التي يكونون فيها. ونحن في أكثر الأوقات، عندما نقف في هذه الأماكن بدون أصدقائنا، ننوح ونتنهد لتذكرنا الأيام التي كنّا فيها معاً.

ليس ممكناً التعبير من خلال الكلمات عن السعادة التي يسببها وجود الأصدقاء، إنما الذين اختبروها يعرفونها. يستطيع المرء أن يطلب خدمة من صديق، ويحصل عليها بدون أي ريبة. عندما يطلب الأصدقاء منا أي شيء نكون ممتنين لهم ونحزن عندما يبطئون بالطلب. نحن لا نملك شيئاً ليس لهم. وغالباً، مع أننا نمقت كل الأشياء الأرضية، ‘لا إننا لا بسببهم لا نرغب بالرحيل عن هذه الحياة، وهم مرغوبون عندننا أكثر من النور. نعم، بالواقع، الصديق مرغوب أكثر من الضوء نفسه. أتحدث عن الصديق الأصيل. لا تعترض، قد نفضّل أن تُطفأ الشمس من أن نُحرَم الأصدقاء. قد نفضّل أن نعيش في الظلام من أن نعيش بدون أصدقاء. وكيف اقول هذا؟ لأن كثيرين من الذين يرون الشمس هم في الظلام. أما الأغنياء بالأصدقاء فلا يكونون في محنة أبداً. أتحدث عن الأصدقاء الروحيين الذين لا يضعون شيئاً فوق الصداقة. هكذا كان بولس، الذي أراد طوعياً أن يضحي بنفسه، من دون أن يسألن واراد طوعياً ان يسقط في الجحيم من أجل إخوته (روما 3:9). بهذه عاطفة تتأجج المحبة. خذْ هذا مثلاً عن الصداقة. الأصدقاء يتخطون الآباء والبنين، أي الأصدقاء بحسب المسيح.

الصداقة هي أمر عظيم وعظمتها لا نتعلمها بالدرس أو بكلمات الشرح، إنما فقط بالخبرة نفسها. ذاك لأن غياب المحبة جلب الهرطقات وجعل الأمم عبّاد وثن. إن الذي يحب لا يتمنّى أن يحكم أو أن يتسلّط، بل بالأحرى يكون أكثر امتناناً إذا تلقّى طلبات. إنّه يفضّل أن يقدّم الخدمات بدل أخذها لأنّه يحب والأخذ لا يشبع شهوته. إنه لا يبتهج في اختبار اللطف كما في أن يكون لطيفاً لأنه يفضّل أن يحفظ صديقه على ارتباط معه بدل أن يكون مديوناً له، أو بالأحرى إنه يتمنى أن يكون مديوناً لصديقه وأن يكون صديقه الدائن. إنه يتمنى أن يمنح الخدمات لا كَمَن يقدم خدمات بل كَمَن يفي ديناً.

عندما تُفقَد الصداقة، نحن نربك بخدماتنا الذين نخدمهم ونضخم الأمور الصغيرة. إنما عندما توجد الصداقة فنحن نكتم الخدمات ونتمنى أن نُظهِر الأمور الكبيرة كصغيرة حتى نظهر صديقنا كمديون لنا بل على العكس كدائن ونحن كمديونين. أنا أعرف أنّ كثيرين لا يفهمون ذلك، إنّما السبب هو أنني أتحدث عن أمر سماوي. إنّه كما لو أني أتحدث عن بعض النباتات التي تنمو في الهند والتي لم يختبرها أحد. لا تستطيع اللغة أن تظهر هذه النبتة حتى ولو استعملنا عشرات الآلاف من الكلمات. حتى الآن، كل ما أقوله يبقى بلا جدوى لأن أحداً لا يقدر ان يصفها. هذه النبتة قد غُرسَت في الملكوت، وأغصانها محملة لا بالجواهر بل بالحياة التي لا تنتهي، الحياة الأكثر متعة من الجواهر.

ولكن عن أي نوع من المتعة أنت ترغب ابلكلام؟ أهي المتعة الشائنة أم المتعة الفاضلة؟ إن حلاوة الصداقة تتخطى كل المتع الأخرى. أنت قد  تذكر حلاوة العسل، غير أن العسل قد يؤدي إلى التخمة، بينما الصديق لا يتخم طالما هو صديق. تزداد الشهوة عند إرضائها، بينما هذه المتعة لا يمكنم لها أن تتركنا مشبَعين. إن الصديق أكثر حلاوة من الحياة الحاضرة. لهذا، يتمنى كثيرون الموت بعد رحيل أصدقائهم. مع الصديق، يصبح النفي محمولاً بينما من دونه لا يختار أحد العيش حتّى في موطنه. حتّى الفقر محمول مع الصديق والغنى والصحة لا يطاقان من دونه.

أن يكون عندك صديق هو أم يكون عندك نفس أخرى. إنه الانسجام والتناغم اللذين لا يساويهما شيء. في هذا يساوي الواحد كثرة. إذ لو اتّحد إلإثنان أو عشرة، فإن كلاً منهم لا يعود واحداً بل يصبح لكل منهم قدرة العشرة وقيمتهم. وسوف تجد الواحد في العشرة والعشرة في الواحد. إذا كان لهم عدو، فهو لا يهاجم الواحد بل العشرة، وبالتالي لا يُهزَم ولا يتراجع من الواحد بل من العشرة. إذا وقع واحد منهم في عوز، فهو ليس مهجوراً لأنه يزدهر بجزئه الأكبر، أي بالتسعة، ويكون جزؤه الأضعف في أمان أي أن الجزء الأصغر يزهو. لكل منهم عشرون يد وعشرون عين والعدد نفسه من الأرجل, لأنه لا ينظر بعينيه الشخصيتين فقط بل بأعين الكل. إنه لا يسير برجليه الشخصيتين فقط بل بأرجل الكل ولا يعمل بيديه فقط بل بأيدي الكل. إن له عشرة أنفس، لأنه لا يهتم لنفسه بل التسعة الآخرون يهتمون له. ولو كانوا مئة فالأمر نفسه سوف يحدث والقدرة سوف تزداد.

أنظر إلى فضيلة المحبة التي من الله! كيف أنها تجعل شخصاً واحداً غير مقهولر ومساوياً لكثيرين. كيف يمكن للشخص الواحد أن يكون في أماكن مختلفة. أن يكون الشخص في روما وفي بلاد فارس في آن واحد، ما تعجز الطبيعة عن عمله تعمله المحبة. إذ إن جزءً من المرء سوف يكون هناك وجزء آخر هنا. بل بالأحرى سوف يكون كله هناك وكله هنل. وإذا كان له ألق صديق، والفان، تصوّر إلى أي ذروة ترتفع قوته. أترى كم أن المحبة هي أمر نافع؟ إنه لأمر رائع: أن تجعل المرء ألف صعف. إذاً السؤال هو: لمَ لا نحوز هذه القوة ونضع أنفسنا في أمان؟ إنها أفضل من كل قوة ومن كل فضيلة. إنها أكثر من الصحة وأفضل من ضوء النهار نفسه. إنها الفرح. إلى متى نحتجز محبتنا في شخص أو اثنين؟

تعلّم من اعتبار العكس. لنفرض أن شخصاً ما لا اصدقاء له، هذا غاية الجهل ("يقول الأحمق لا صديق لي" ابن سيراخ 16:20). ما هو نوع الحياة التي يحياهاهذا الشخص؟ حتى ولو كان عنده غنى مضاعفاً ألف مرة، ولو كام يعيش في الوفرة والرفاهية ويمتلك أضعافاً من الأشياء الجيدة، فهو محروم بالمطلق وعارٍ. ولكن مع الأصدقاء الأمر مختلف. حتى ولو كانوا فقراء فمعهم أكثر من الأغنياء. ما لا يجازف امرء بقوله لنفسه، فإن صديقه يقوله له. وما لا يستطيع تأمينه لنفسه، فيستطيع تأمين أكثر منه من خلال الآخرين. وهكذا يكون الصديق لنا سبباً لكل سعادة وفرح. لأنه من المستحيل أن يُصاب مرء ما بأذى وهو محاطٌ بكثرة من الحراس. حتى حراس الإمبراطور الشخصيون ليسوا حريصين كما الأصدقاء. فأولئك يحرسون بالخوف من النظام أما هؤلاء فبالمحبة. المحبة أكثر إلزاماً من الخوف. بالواقع، قد يخشى الملك حراسه أما الصديق فيثق بأصدقائه أكثر من نفسه وبسببهم لا يخشى المتآمرين عليه.

إذاً لندبّر هذه السلعة لأنفسنا: الفقير حتى يتعزّى عن فقره، والغني حتى تصبح ثرواته في أمان، الحاكم حتى يكم بسلام والمحكوم حتى يكون له حكامٌ صالحون.

إن الصداقة فرصة لعمل الخير ومصدر للرحمة. حتى بين الوحوش، فإن أكثرها وحشية وصعوبة مراس هي تلك التي لا تتآلف معاً. نحن نسكن المدن وعندنا أسواق حتى نبني علاقات مع بعضنا البعض. هذا أمر به الرسول بولس عندما حرّم " " (عبرانيين 25:10). إذ لا شيء أسوأ من العزلة وغياب المجتمع والعلاقة مع الآخرين.

قد يتساءل البعض إذاً: ماذا عن الرهبان، وعن المتوحدين على رؤوس الجبال؟ إنهم ليسوا بدون أصدقاء. لقد نزحوا عن جلبة الأسواق ولكن عندهم الكثيرين ممَن هم على اتفاق معهم ومرتبطون ببعضهم البعض في المسيح. وهم قد انسحبوا إلى هناك لكي يتمموا هذا الأمر. ولأن الحماسة في الأعمال تقود الكثيرين إلى النزاعات فهم قد تركوا العالم ليحصّلوا المحبة الإلهية بقوة أكبر. قد يقول المشكك: ماذا؟ إذا كان الرجل وحيداً، كيف يكون له أصدقاء؟ أنا بالواقع أتمنى لو كان ممكناً أن نعيش كلنا معاً ولكن في الوقت نفسه أن تبقى الصداقة ثابتة. إذ ليس المكان ما يصنع الصديق ، إلى هذا، فالرهبان عندهم الكثيرون ممن يحترمونهم، ولا أحد يحترم إلاّ الذي يحب. فالرهبان يصلون لكل العالم وهذا أكبر دليل على الصداقة.

وللسبب نفسه نحن نقبّل بعضنا بعضاً في القداس. حتى نكون واحداً مع أننا كثيرون. ونحن نصلي من أجل غير المؤمنين والموعوظين والمرضى وثمار الأرض والمسافرين في البر والبحر. لاحظ قوة المحبة في الصلوات وفي الأسرار المقدسة وفي التعليم. إنها سبب كل الأمور الحسنة. إذا التزمنا بهذه الوصايا مع الانتباه اللازم فسزف نقدر على تدبير الأمور الحاضرة جيداً ولحصول على الملكوت.


----------



## قمر الزمان (21 يناير 2007)

*حرر للخروج عن الموضوع*

*Fadie*


----------



## الياس عازار (21 يناير 2007)

*حرر للخروج عن الموضوع*

*Fadie*


----------



## قمر الزمان (22 يناير 2007)

محدش رد علينا


----------



## Fadie (22 يناير 2007)

> محدش رد علينا


 
*تفضل أفتح موضوع و سنجيبك اما محاولة تغيير مسار الموضوع فهى محاولة فاشلة*


----------



## عبير الورد (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لردودكم على الشبهات الوهميه
الرب يباركم ويقويكم

سلام ونعمه..


----------



## epsalmos (3 مارس 2010)

*و بعد كل ردود الاخوه .. احب اقول للاخ السائل .. انه بنفس منطق حضرتك لازم تدين قرانك اولا لانه تكلم عن كتب غير موجوده كصحف ابراهيم و موسى و انجيل انزل على عيسى و الكتب التى انزلت على الانبياء !!!

شكرا​*


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (10 مارس 2010)

ابو جهاد قال:


> *يقول الكتاب المقدس عن كلام الله :*
> *متى5:"18 فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزولالسماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل** "
> اشعياء 40 : " 8 يَذْبُلُ الْعُشْبُ وَيَذْوِي الزَّهْرُ، أَمَّا كَلِمَةُإِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ»".*
> *لكن للاسف فان الكتاب المقدس لا يحققهذه الآيات،فلو كان كلام الله لحفظ الى الابد لكن الآدله تثبت غير ذلك:*
> ...




*الاخ العزيز ابو جهاد سلام ونعمه*

*اخي من فظلك انا احترم  الانسان او الشخص الذي يحب ان يقبل الحوار .وبما انك موجود في هذا المنتدى فواضح انك تبحث عن حقائق .بغض النظر عنها ان كنت تريد ان تحاول اثبات ان المسيحية محرفة . وان كنت تحاول ان تثبت ان الاسلام غير صحيح 

واضح جدا من ردودك ان تبحث جاهدا في المنتديات الاخرى وتحاول ان تجد شيء تلفقه للمسيحية . وللاسف الشديد انك لاانت ولا الالاف المسلمين استطاعوا ان يثبتوا صحة كلامك .وللاسف هذا يدل على انك غير عالم في امور الدين بتاتا مع احترامي الشديد لك .

 ياصديقي العزيزي . حين نذهب للمدرسه او الجامعه ونتعلم الحساب والفيزياء ووالخ . لابد من امتحان في نصف السنه او اخر السنه . وعند الامتحان يكرم المرء او يهان . لذلك ياعزيزي كان الافضل لك قبل ان تتطرق الى طرح موضوع في دين اخر وانت تجهله وتجهل كتابه . وانا ااكد لك انك لم تفتح هذا الكتاب يوميا ولم تقرا به اية واحده . عجبا يا عزيزي نحن قرأنا القران كامل .والتواره والانجيل والتلمود . وعجبنا اننا كشفنا حقائق اثارت الجدل بين المسلمين قبل الديانات الاخرى . عجبا يا اخي قسم الحوار الاسلامي مواضيعه كادت تصرخ وتنطق الحجاره فهل من مجيب ؟ 

للاسف حتى دينكم كما لاحظت في مواضيعك مقتبس من مواقع اخرى . لاتكلف نفسك حتى بالبحث حتى في القران . لانك على علم تام ان هذا الكتاب ماهو سوى كتاب من وحي بشر ضعيف وليس اي بشر . وان استطعت ان ثبت عكس كلامي امامك القسم الاسلامي فرد على اسئلة الاخوه التي لم يجرؤ احد للرد عليها . ولاحظ ان الذي يرد هو شخص او شخصان في كل المواضيع باجوبه باتت تقهر قلوب اصحاب المواضيع لتعبهم على الموضوع وعجز الاخر عن الرد .

رجاء اخي فضلا لا امرا . اذا كنت تريد الحوار في كتاب الله المقدس والدين المسيحي. اذا انت ملزم بان تثبت تفصيليا كما نحن نثبت تفصيليا في الايات . والمعاني والتفاسير . وعدم الاقتباس من مواقع اخرى لاننا على علم تام بجميع المواقع التي يتم الاقتباس منها . وللاسف الشديد انك تقتبس حتى دون دراية عن محتوى الموضوع .ولاتعلم محتواه . والدليل هو انك لو قرأت الموضوع ولصقته في المنتدى كان على الاقل يجب ان تعدل تنسيق الايات .

لاحظ . رغموجود
لاحظ : ** انالادله

ووالخ .

لذلك لا اعتقد ان هذا الشيء جيد في حقك ولايصب في مصلحتك اولا واخيرا  . من اسمك واضح انك اب ورجل كبير فلا تدع غيرك ينتقدك بشيء تجهله كما يفعل الاخوه في القسم الاسلامي . 

ارجوا ان تقبل كلامي بصدر رحب واخوي واي استفسار نحن حاضرون 

سلام الرب اترك لك
*


----------

